# Animal Crossing New Horizons has gone 2 months without an update and we’re going into July with not only no new features or events but nothing new at



## Orochimaru (Jul 7, 2021)

Typically we’ve gotten an announcement before the start of the next month to announce all the new things for that month. The last update in late April only added a single item to two pre-existing events and a hand full of nook shopping items and that was it, the entire update for 2 months. Now we’re going into July without even that. I figured now would be the time for a feature addition due to the lull in events in the next couple months but I almost feel like we’ll get nothing at all. Well what do you guys think? Is an update still on its way? Is it time to give up on the game and accept there’s not going to be any meaningful updates?


----------



## Serabee (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm guessing there's likely going to be an update announced any day now. I'm also thinking it's likely there's going to be at least one really neat thing announced in it.

But I'm also not going to expect anything, because that's the fastest way to get disappointed. My current attitude is: play and enjoy the game as is, and fantasize if I feel like it about potential updates. But also don't assume, and appreciate any update as it comes. So far, I've loved the game, and loved every update!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 7, 2021)

I've given up months ago. If they prove me wrong, then I'll be happy to take my words back, but for now, lolololol at there being updates. It sucks.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 7, 2021)

That's what people keep saying. No updates, no hints, no nothing. At this point nobody is surprised. I'm at the point where I don't really care anymore. I'm still playing and enjoying the game anyways. I just reset, which has motivated me all over again and it's really nice. 

I want to think there is a big update coming at some point, but no point in getting excited just in case it's a massive letdown. I am just going to keep playing and worry about updates when/if they happen.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 7, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 7, 2021)

Animal Crossing New Leaf-Released June 2013
Animal Crossing New Leaf Welcome Amiibo update-November 2016

'nuff said.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 7, 2021)

I think, since the last update covered seasonal events through July, it was very much not a surprise to not have updates. The last update clearly covered through July. (No offense to those who were hoping otherwise). 

I don’t have any sense that the updates are coming to an end though, and have not seen anything to suggest we should be worried.

otherwise, I know I am in the minority/ it is an unpopular opinion, but I have been very happy with the updates so far and happy with the game in general, and have played about 2000 hours without getting bored, so though I would love some more updates in the future, because updates are fun, (and my friend @Dunquixote needs a greater range of item types to fully express their great creativity), I am not feeling particularly impatient - unless the next update was going to be the ability to have more villagers, which is the one thing I would intensely want.

So basically, ditto on what @Serabee said so eloquently. It is fun to dream but the build up of expectations based only on rumor is a sure way to be disappointed.

(No offense of course, to those who are upset.)

as for Nintendo’s perceived lack of communication, from what I have heard it is nothing new for them, and they’ve been around for almost 132 years, so it seems unlikely they will change…for whatever that is worth.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 7, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I am just going to repeat what I said on a different thread. Look enough with the "hopes" and "speculations" just face the fact that Nintendo doesn't seem to care about this game. If they did care they would've said something about the future of New Horizons in a trailer, but instead they gave us small updates to existing events that we've played already and just more new seasonal items. The game is dead now, they had their chance to show what they have working on and they didn't show so why should we care if they don't care about what the fans want?
> 
> Time and time I always heard from the community "Oh just be patient" and "Oh maybe it will come soon" Its time to stop lying to yourself, this game is not going to get the update we all want to see. Nintendo is a business by the end of the day and they will make money. They will probably give an update to this game in the future but by then many people will have moved on from then. Look what happened to Super Mario Party, that game was dead after there was no Online Play and then this year 3 years later they added it in.
> 
> Nintendo is a strange company because they just do things that they think benefits them and yet they don't care what we say and what we wanted to see improve in their games. Right now I am done speculating, I am done hoping for more, and I am done with this game. I am just going to play other games. Maybe I will start caring if Nintendo actually puts out an update to make up for it, but that is just wishful thinking. Instead of wasting my time speculating I am just going to put the game down and move on.


Right, it's a company designed to make money. And a big update could sell more games, hence making them more money. It IS entirely possible that there will be a big update at some point- it's not guaranteed, but possible. 

And I HATE the idea that people are somehow "lying to themselves" for keeping up a little hope and just enjoying a game as opposed to completely giving up on it. Just because I prefer not to be bitter and cynical doesn't mean I'm a naive child or anything like that. Normally I try and be more positive and non-confrontational on here, but I find that phrasing quite rude and don't appreciate it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think, since the last update covered seasonal events through July, it was very much not a surprise to not have updates. The last update clearly covered through July. (No offense to those who were hoping otherwise).
> 
> I don’t have any sense that the updates are coming to an end though, and have not seen anything to suggest we should be worried.
> 
> ...



Ah thanks @WaileaNoRei for the tag. Don’t feel bad that you are happy with the updates and items while I’d like more. I’m a bit envious of you tbh. I know people have been able to make do with what items there are to make so much stuff. I am stubborn and want to make designs that are unique and not like the “trend” — relying heavily on simple panels (not to mention I don’t want lag when using so many items). If my computer was a gaming computer and not old, I’d definitely shift over back to the Sims 3 and just move on and play casually. I am playing more casually and stopped expecting much, but can’t help still to be minimally hopeful to be proven wrong and some of the changes I want to see happen or something that would make me say, wow now this is the game I was expecting back in May (last may 2020 when I got it).


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 7, 2021)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I can wait. I just hope that when the next update comes, something substantial comes with it. I'm probably getting my hopes up, BUT the longer they go without releasing the update = the bigger the update will probably be


----------



## King koopa (Jul 7, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I can wait. I just hope that when the next update comes, something substantial comes with it. I'm probably getting my hopes up, BUT the longer they go without releasing the update = the bigger the update will probably be


Yeah ideally. If the update is taking almost 3 months then ether Nintendo is done with the game, or is working on a big update


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 7, 2021)

Hoping for the second half of the Summer update to drop sometime two weeks from now. I'm still hopeful for new content, but I'm trying not to hang up on it if nothing comes out of it. I at least would like the game to get the same treatment that New Leaf got and be given a huge update years from now out of no where. In the meantime I've been enjoying other games.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jul 7, 2021)

It is odd... But they need to update the game for the August fireworks to work, right? So in that case I feel like we'll get something fairly soon.

I've decided to drop all expectations of something bigger coming and focus on other things for now (I do need to move and start a new job anyways lol). Whenever something major is announced, which could be soon or might be a long ways off, then I'll get excited but I won't worry about it until then. guess it helps that I never really got into ACNH anyways


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 7, 2021)

I've personally gave up seeing anything worthwhile of an update whether now or later. I think they're pretty much done with the game as far as content goes. I feel like they would had already given us new buildings and the such if they were coming. Am/Was I disappointed with that? Sure. Am I bitter/cynical because of that? No.

If new content does end up coming sooner or later, that will be awesome. But I am not holding my breath and I have moved on to other hobbies and games.

NL also got the WA update 3 years after the game was out, but it had enough content before then to have something for everyone. NH is kind of behind on that department.


----------



## azurill (Jul 7, 2021)

New content would be great but I don’t see it happening. The next update should be at the end of the month. It will unlock the fireworks for August and maybe a few seasonal items. Not expecting much else.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2021)

With other games I want releasing I honestly no longer care about acnh. I got a solid 1,000+ hours out of it. If we get an update cool but there’s plenty of games for me to play so idc.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 8, 2021)

I do think there will be more content added beyond seasonal items eventually, but I don't know what or when. I am expecting an update of some kind before the end of the month to add the fireworks back in as others have mentioned. 

Nintendo's approach with the updates has been unusual this year, but I think it's probably more complicated than it appears on the surface and there is a lot we don't know about why they chose the schedule they did, as well as future plans.


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2021)

nintendo has already confirmed that there _is_ new content in the works, we just don’t know what that content will be or when it’ll drop. i have a funny feeling that we’ll get an update announcement sometime this month, though - even if it’s only to add in this year’s fireworks shows and new seasonal items, i’m cautiously hopeful that we’ll know more about what the future holds by the end of the month.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 8, 2021)

All events and seasonal items for August 2021 onwards are currently unavailable. The game *needs *to be updated before the very first Sunday of August, which is August 1st.

Meaning, an update should drop at the last week of July. How much content will it bring, we don't know. We just need to stay patient until then.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 8, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think, since the last update covered seasonal events through July, it was very much not a surprise to not have updates. The last update clearly covered through July. (No offense to those who were hoping otherwise).
> 
> I don’t have any sense that the updates are coming to an end though, and have not seen anything to suggest we should be worried.
> 
> ...



I also have quite enjoyed most of the updates! I don't think it's a bad thing at all to enjoy them, just because a lot of people haven't been happy with them.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't get me wrong. I have enjoyed the game it for what it is, but when I say that I have given up on any substantial update, I mean I have just accepted it for what the game is. In the beginning, yeah I was pretty bummed out because I was hoping for more and the Summer updates suckered me in (and the pumpkins to), but I know the game focused heavily on designing first and foremost.

I do expect there to be an update to bring back the fireworks. Still don't think the holidays should be timelocked. Let people experience that at their leisurely. I just don't expect more than that. And that is fine. I will be happy if there is more, but it is what it is if there isn't any.

I did get suckered in by a Switch news article on the system, that started its header with something like 'What to expect next for New Horizons' Wasn't sure if I missed some trailer or whatever, so I clicked it and they stated at the end of the article that this 'Was posted last year (this time) and we thought it appropriate to do again because it's summer time.' I did get a laugh out of that.

But I am fine with what we have. Some QoL updates to terraforming and crafting would be nice along with some minor tweaks for a better experience like tools telling you when they will break. I don't see that happening and the game served its purpose, more or less with each individual.


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 8, 2021)

The update's also designed with this month in mind, given it's got items for Marine Day and the French Revolution celebration involved (as well as the Japanese website mentioning the fishing tourney on Saturday as well as the Bug-Off), so I'd say we're about 3 weeks out from the release of the next update.

Aside from the return of the Fireworks Festival and the Chinese Tanabata items, I'm not sure what specifically's coming to the game. The most recent update reads as a "NOTHING'S QUITE READY YET, ENJOY DOING THESE THINGS AGAIN, SEE YOU IN LATE JULY" update, down to the lack of an update gift, so I'm hoping there's something more substantial coming... although that could either mean something gamechanging like Kapp'n or something like the 1.9.0 update. As long as it's a bit more meaty than 1.10.0, I'll be happy.

But yeah, either way, 3 weeks til fireworks again!


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 8, 2021)

Honestly I haven't really played in a substantive way since April, I think I've only played like 5 or 6 times over the last few months. I love NH but there's just not enough left to do that's capturing my attention. So many people have given up on NH already, they're really not doing themselves any favors. If they can't get updates together, fine, but at least give us a sneak peek or hint at what it will be. Otherwise they've basically abandoned their game. 

In my opinion it's a huge mistake if they don't at least do a small update before summer ends. Otherwise, why keep playing? They definitely stand to lose a lot more players if they don't get it together soon. Then again, they already got our money a year ago, so it must not be hurting them much! I don't know how motivated they'd really be to make additional changes considering that, you know?


----------



## justina (Jul 8, 2021)

I am a bit surprised there hasn’t been a big update in a while, I thought Nintendo said they’d support the game for at least 3 years? I am hopeful that there will be some sort of update soon. I always wished that NH was like pocket camp and we’d get frequent clothing and furniture updates. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 8, 2021)

Within the next 3 weeks, we're going to get the Firework Show update for August. Whether or not there will be more to the update is unknown. I wouldn't count on much more.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2021



justina said:


> I am a bit surprised there hasn’t been a big update in a while, I thought Nintendo said they’d support the game for at least 3 years?



From what I read, they may not have promised that, a quote was translated to English which roughly said something like "We hope players continue to find new surprises over the next couple years". Really, a game can have no updates, and players still find new surprises.  Example









						Skyrim Player Makes New Discovery After Playing the Game for Seven Years
					

One Skyrim player has frequented the game for seven years now, and yet, they just came across a previously unexplored area on their part.




					gamerant.com


----------



## MidnightAura (Jul 8, 2021)

Correct me if I’m wrong, but this is what I read. That they hoped players would still be finding surprises three years down the line, not that they were committed to three years worth of updates. Happy to be corrected.

That being said if all the updates are just patching in the same holidays  year in and year out and throwing a new decor item or two, I do not think that’s praise worthy.

New Leaf’s welcome amiibo update was different as that game was complete and felt complete. New horizons still feels early access like in some ways.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Jul 8, 2021)

I pretty much have low to zero expectations of Nintendo at this point. Unless they’re planning to do some huge drop like the Welcome Amiibo update on New Leaf, I wouldn’t expect anything from those grubby cash grabbers at Nintendo. Even if they ever do plan an actual substantial drop of a ton of new UX, NPCs and furniture series, that won’t happen until 3-5 years from now when New Horizons hype is totally dead and they feel pressure to promote the game again. 

Again and again, Nintendo has been promising “_more, just wait a little longer_.” And again and again, they don’t deliver. They give like less than a megabyte’s worth of an update. And the next week, we hear the same promise. “_Nintendo’s working on something! They said so!” _Yeah, well I’m not holding my breath. All Nintendo does is make false promises and try to build up their own hype only as long as it correlates with $$$.

Animal Crossing is such an iconic game, so I don’t know why Nintendo disrespects the fandom by giving peasize updates once a month, to outright skipping entire months, for over a year. They can’t seem to get it together. I mean, Switch is five damn years old, and they didn’t even make any hardware and software updates to the new one they just announced. They drummed up hype for the past year, implying that the new Switch would have at least 4K or some sick new hardware, but all they did was make their 5-year old toy white and slightly bigger. Oh, and instead of trying to make the Switch an even more powerful portable console, they added the Ethernet port at the back so it’s actually less portable .  Nintendo to me, it seems, is either lazy AF or doesn’t care at all about what they’re doing. Their work lately has been so low effort that they are crossing into scammer territory. It’s as if all their updates and consols are Being produced by the power of a single person, when they are a huge international corporation with a ton of manpower and the ability to produce so much more. 

Didn’t mean to turn this into a rant about the Switch


----------



## coldpotato (Jul 8, 2021)

I will check in around August to see what happens, but, I don't expect anything more than them adding the fireworks and maybe a few new items. It feels like they don't care about the game at all anymore. I would love to be proven wrong. It would be cool to maybe get a large update in a few months that shows how hard they have been working on updating the game, but that feels pretty unrealistic. The timing would also be way, way off. If they wanted to add something amazing to draw people back in they should have done it months ago. Most people who were heavily into the game have moved on and don't even want to bother opening it anymore, no matter what they add. Things people wanted that would have made the game more enjoyable (Brewster, bulk crafting, more NPCs, minigames etc) really don't matter much anymore. A lot of people waited long enough without getting anything that even if they got it now, it doesn't matter because they have already moved on and so have all their friends who played the game with them. The right time to add this stuff has long passed for a lot of people. I know I'd still love to see things added, but the more time goes on without getting anything, the less I care.


----------



## Solio (Jul 8, 2021)

You know, I think if it werent for the updates, I might have enjoyed the game a little more. Although it would still feel lacking in many ways, at least I could have accepted the game easier for what it is.

Like this, however, there is always the chance of improvement, but they never take it, because they'd rather recycle holidays over and over. This is honestly way more frustrating than if they would not update the game at all.


----------



## Hsn97 (Jul 8, 2021)

I guessing there will be an update in some form because as of now, the august events aren’t even in the game. We need an update if we’re going to have the firework display etc. 

As for other content… I’m not expecting much. Maybe some new catalog items. But that’s about it. This is Nintendo we’re talking about and they’ve been a let down ever since NH was launched. You’ll kidding yourselves if you think some mystical update is on the horizon with tones of new content and additions.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 8, 2021)

There are 2 new items for july in the nook stop. A pirate wall item, and a hat.


----------



## Amilee (Jul 8, 2021)

honestly i was pretty happy with the updates so far until the last one dropped. last update was very little items for the amount of time it included. we will definitely get an update at the end of the months. like other people said they need to patch in the fireworks still. 
im not sure if  the update will be big but i hope its atleast bigger than the last one.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 8, 2021)

At least the lack of a huge update has given me a chance to catch up getting last year's seasonal items, and it's given me room to make my town better without worrying about missing all the items for each holiday like last year. I had to trade for a lot of what I needed for my Christmas Cafe, for instance.


----------



## Edge (Jul 8, 2021)

Isn’t the team that worked on Animal Crossing: New Horizons the same team that works on Spatoon? Spatoon 3 is due to come out 2022 so maybe they are putting more resources into making sure it is ready for its release date.

I wouldn’t base the length of time we haven’t seen a substantial update on the size of the next update in August. I’m sure that we will see more exciting additions in the future but it could be years from now just like New Leafs was.

Yes, I’m bummed, but I think it’s my own fault for reading into code found by hackers.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 8, 2021)

i doubt there's much more going to be added to this game. they don't have a great track record for this kind of stuff. remember when new leaf came out & they promised to do the free monthly DLC like they had been doing in japan for months / how they did in city folk? that lasted for all of like, what, 3 months after the game released? then they stopped pushing stuff out.


----------



## Jaco (Jul 9, 2021)

I've enjoyed the core game and updates, but I'm also disappointed that New Horizons seems to have been mostly forgotten by Nintendo. There's so much opportunity for DLC and other new content for this game and they've just dropped the ball.

That said, there _has_ to be an update soon because the August fireworks aren't even in the game right now.


----------



## moonlights (Jul 9, 2021)

I wouldn't expect a complete overhaul of events with tens of new items every year because it's literally never been like that in Animal Crossing. also I don't think covid's gone away quite yet so that's probably causing a delay of sorts, especially if that same team is working on splatoon.

I'd like to see kapp'n and brewster return eventually though, kapp'n could have a really interesting function similar to what he does in New Leaf & I want a café on my island with brewster as barista haha


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 9, 2021)

I think that the OP has put it right, the best attitude towards ANCH rn is to accept that it is what it is. Personally, it has been a disappointing game and certainly not one of my favourites. It was the reason I bought the switch so I was definitely expecting more for my money. However, there are other great games out there for the system that I have been enjoying far more and I am very satisfied with the system. Stardew Valley, FE3H, the wide range of great mario games and indie games + more has really filled in my time on the switch. Looking into the future, while the game could be improved a lot I doubt anything is going to change so I don't see myself getting many more hours out of it. I have the older games to enjoy, but I think I moved on from the switch installation of animal crossing quite some time ago. It's been almost a year since I last played it seriously and months since I have played it at all.



coldpotato said:


> A lot of people waited long enough without getting anything that even if they got it now, it doesn't matter because they have already moved on and so have all their friends who played the game with them. The right time to add this stuff has long passed for a lot of people. I know I'd still love to see things added, but the more time goes on without getting anything, the less I care.



^^ This.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 9, 2021)

The head scratcher though is that Brewster dialogue was found (in the actual game and not coding) back when the game first launched, but was quickly patched out soon after.









						File:NH Removed Brewster Dialogue.jpg
					

Lazy villager dialogue involving Brewster, which was removed in version 1.2.0 of Animal Crossing: New Horizons.




					nookipedia.com
				




That has to imply they either jumped the gun with some of the stuff and had to take it out or they decided to just leave the game in the state it is in because of pandemic, that it went way over their predicted sale numbers, Splatoon 3 development, or all of the above.

I'm really not expecting anything big for the August update or forward, but you still have to wonder why they even bothered to take out dialogue.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 9, 2021)

I think the reason people continue to feel disappointed is because we're waiting for big features to be brought back since the game from release was a little lacking.

I wish the updates were reserved for seasonal events/items only, and that the finished game already included important features from the get go such as swimming, Redd, Luna, Brewster etc. I've been seeing so many games release half finished versions and then "make up for it" by promising months of updates or dlc. Not the biggest fan of that :c


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 9, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> The head scratcher though is that Brewster dialogue was found (in the actual game and not coding) back when the game first launched, but was quickly patched out soon after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure we'll ever find out the full backstory, but I tend to think the game (and Nintendo in general) have been more affected by the pandemic than they have publicly disclosed or has been reported.

I think there is a general perception that one day workers packed up their things at the office and started working from home the next day without missing a beat, but I get the sense Nintendo doesn't work that way. It seems possible (or probable) to me that they may be months behind their original schedule with both Animal Crossing and several other games.


----------



## Dracule (Jul 10, 2021)

kazujina said:


> I pretty much have low to zero expectations of Nintendo at this point. Unless they’re planning to do some huge drop like the Welcome Amiibo update on New Leaf, I wouldn’t expect anything from those grubby cash grabbers at Nintendo. Even if they ever do plan an actual substantial drop of a ton of new UX, NPCs and furniture series, that won’t happen until 3-5 years from now when New Horizons hype is totally dead and they feel pressure to promote the game again.
> 
> Again and again, Nintendo has been promising “_more, just wait a little longer_.” And again and again, they don’t deliver. They give like less than a megabyte’s worth of an update. And the next week, we hear the same promise. “_Nintendo’s working on something! They said so!” _Yeah, well I’m not holding my breath. All Nintendo does is make false promises and try to build up their own hype only as long as it correlates with $$$.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I was so disappointed about the new Switch after researching it more. My husband wanted it, but I convinced him the price wasn’t worth it for what was actually provided. I definitely feel you there about the Switch and am glad you mentioned something.

I’m already used to being sad about Animal Crossing NH and it’s lack of attention given by Nintendo, so I’ve been numb about the game since E3 despite holding a tiny bit of hope for a grand update. In the mean time, I’ve decided to revamp my island a little and focus on doing interior builds for my character houses, and this is how I can keep playing the game when sometimes I feel like I don’t want to because of everything. Still a fun game, but very incomplete to me. :/

Also, your post made me think of this meme I saw on Instagram today, LOL:


----------



## RollingAntony (Jul 11, 2021)

Cool, the game doesn't need more updates. It's as complete as any other game. (There are more updates coming in order to activate events, but the content they'll bring is going to be ignored by people because it's not [insert thing they personally want])

Fans hyping themselves up over rumours, code and unreasonable/"reasonable" expecations is not Nintendo's problem, but people will never accept that (the Switch OLED is an example of how people build this headcanon that Nintendo hinted at a "Pro" and then got so disappointed/mad that they didn't release a "Pro").

There's also a little thing known as a global pandemic (and the upcoming Olympics is only going to make it worse for Japan), but developers should be inmune to it or something, according to some people.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Jul 11, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Cool, the game doesn't need more updates. It's as complete as any other game. (There are more updates coming in order to activate events, but the content they'll bring is going to be ignored by people because it's not [insert thing they personally want])
> 
> Fans hyping themselves up over rumours, code and unreasonable/"reasonable" expecations is not Nintendo's problem, but people will never accept that (the Switch OLED is an example of how people build this headcanon that Nintendo hinted at a "Pro" and then got so disappointed/mad that they didn't release a "Pro").
> 
> There's also a little thing known as a global pandemic (and the upcoming Olympics is only going to make it worse for Japan), but developers should be inmune to it or something, according to some people.



I‘m jealous of your optimistic outlook on New Horizons actually hahaha. While I agree with the logic of what you said, it’s allowed for us as consumers to be upset that a product we bought is not getting the attention that was promised by the corporation who sold it to us. Obvi, I’m not naive to think that complaining on the message boards is going to have any affect on what said corporation does, but I do feel like complaining about it. Also, as far as the pandemic goes, developing can be very much done remotely, and I still went to my damn classes and went to my damn job throughout the pandemic, so I don’t feel very much sympathetic towards those who still had jobs and didn’t work hard at them. It also is hard to ignore the fact that the pandemic very much _helped_ Nintendo with its hype for New Horizons, since they released it at the start of quarantine. 




Dracule said:


> Honestly, I was so disappointed about the new Switch after researching it more. My husband wanted it, but I convinced him the price wasn’t worth it for what was actually provided. I definitely feel you there about the Switch and am glad you mentioned something.
> 
> I’m already used to being sad about Animal Crossing NH and it’s lack of attention given by Nintendo, so I’ve been numb about the game since E3 despite holding a tiny bit of hope for a grand update. In the mean time, I’ve decided to revamp my island a little and focus on doing interior builds for my character houses, and this is how I can keep playing the game when sometimes I feel like I don’t want to because of everything. Still a fun game, but very incomplete to me. :/



It truly is incomplete IMO, just from simply the amount of content there is. Very few furniture options for example. Less than any previous game. 
The best thing to do at this point is just try to have zero expectations so that there is zero disappointment. Then I can start enjoying the game again


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

Just commenting on the first part @kazujina since I agree with that. I worked all throughout the pandemic and had to go to my place where I worked every day and often double shifts to make up for the difference that the pandemic caused. With my job, there really was no remote to it, so I just had to deal with the situation at hand and go in regardless.

Which really isn't the point, but Nintendo did still have a different lead working diligently to bring out the Smash roster for the second fighter pass when this was going on. Yes Sakurai did comment how covid and working at home/remote proved challenging for them, but they still managed and were able to meet deadlines at a reasonable time.

I just don't see the same level of dedication being handled by the AC team and they hit gold when they brought this out during the pandemic. Those sales were doubled if not tripled because of covid and stay at home laws. I'm sure if covid had not happened the numbers would be a lot different. Not a little. A lot.

I'm not stupid, naive, or childish, and I was fine with the lack of quality updates (imo) due to covid, but after a while it seemed like they weren't doing as much as they could had. Flipping a switch to bring back fireworks and maybe a handful of new items isn't going to have that many coming back.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 11, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Cool, the game doesn't need more updates. It's as complete as any other game. (There are more updates coming in order to activate events, but the content they'll bring is going to be ignored by people because it's not [insert thing they personally want])
> 
> Fans hyping themselves up over rumours, code and unreasonable/"reasonable" expecations is not Nintendo's problem, but people will never accept that (the Switch OLED is an example of how people build this headcanon that Nintendo hinted at a "Pro" and then got so disappointed/mad that they didn't release a "Pro").
> 
> There's also a little thing known as a global pandemic (and the upcoming Olympics is only going to make it worse for Japan), but developers should be inmune to it or something, according to some people.


I completely agree that it doesn't NEED more updates as its already the best in the series by a large margin.
But that doesn't mean they can't improve it.

I would love to see more updates come our way.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Just commenting on the first part @kazujina since I agree with that. I worked all throughout the pandemic and had to go to my place where I worked every day and often double shifts to make up for the difference that the pandemic caused. With my job, there really was no remote to it, so I just had to deal with the situation at hand and go in regardless.
> 
> Which really isn't the point, but Nintendo did still have a different lead working diligently to bring out the Smash roster for the second fighter pass when this was going on. Yes Sakurai did comment how covid and working at home/remote proved challenging for them, but they still managed and were able to meet deadlines at a reasonable time.
> 
> ...



Just want to add that I never liked the Fireworks festival from NL, so yeah, that is definitely not going to make me grab my switch and go in the game. New clothes honestly isn’t going to cut it for me either. As much as I appreciate the big clothing choices now (since I used to not care about them at all), clothes still don’t excite me. Paid dlc is definitely not going to bring me back or want to get the next AC if they start making new dlc regularly but don’t do anything significant in whatever free updates are left. I don’t ask for my whole wish list to be delivered. At this point, it is hard to say what will be the one thing that could change my stance on the game and my dissatisfaction with it since the longer this goes on likes this, I feel like even the best update won’t completely make me happy since I am worried they will think that the way they handled NH is acceptable for the next game and people will buy the next one.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 11, 2021)

kazujina said:


> it’s allowed for us as consumers to be upset that a product we bought is not getting the attention that was promised by the corporation who sold it to us


This isnt really true though.
They promised updates and they are giving them to us. We know for a fact we are getting an update this month as they need to activate the fireworks.
And all they promised was the holidays and they delivered on those.

Anything beyond that is simply fan speculation and hopes.

They are giving us and have given us exactly what they promised


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

Moritz said:


> This isnt really true though.
> They promised updates and they are giving them to us. We know for a fact we are getting an update this month as they need to activate the fireworks.
> And all they promised was the holidays and they delivered on those.
> 
> ...


While they didn't promise it, they did take out Brewster dialogue in a post patch early on in the game's life. They also didn't really promise holidays either until almost the day of, so we were left in the dark quite often.

I actually think a good bit of the fans wouldn't be so jaded, disappointed, and or frustrated if they had a bit more transparency. Yeah Nintendo never was one for transparency. But usually their games come hot off the press without the need for the updates, which the NH choose or had to do.

So I think if they would just come out and mention 'Yeah this is it' or 'We do have more stuff to implement' fans would be more accepting of the state.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 11, 2021)

Just want to comment a bit that though it is a little off topic I think it is unfair to imply that the employees of Nintendo don’t work hard or should have been put at risk during the pandemic in order to produce a video game to a perceived better standard. Be as unhappy with the game as you like but I do not feel like it is fair to attack the regular, non- decision making Nintendo employees. No one should have needed to risk their like during the pandemic, just to put food on the table and I am sorry to those who did but don’t like this idea that the solution is that more people should have been endangered. I also don’t know of any concrete information accusing Nintendo employees of being lazy/ non hardworking (?)

Nintendo is a Japanese company, not an American one, and my understanding is that while many American companies had existing frameworks and infrastructure for working from home, japan does not, because it does not fit into their business culture, which is different and distinct from America. The fact that the work in theory can be done from home, does not mean they were prepared to make that shift quickly and seamlessly.

not that I even know if this had any impact on the game, but while I think it is fine to criticize Nintendo the corporation, I think attacking the work ethic of it’s employees (especially based only on speculation) is uncalled for.

maybe everyone just got too fired up and don’t really mean it that way, and I am not trying to attack anyone, or say anyone is a bad person or anything. I just think it is important to keep in mind that the people who actually make the game are just working people like us, trying their best.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 11, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> While they didn't promise it, they did take out Brewster dialogue in a post patch early on in the game's life. They also didn't really promise holidays either until almost the day of, so we were left in the dark quite often.
> 
> I actually think a good bit of the fans wouldn't be so jaded, disappointed, and or frustrated if they had a bit more transparency. Yeah Nintendo never was one for transparency. But usually their games come hot off the press without the need for the updates, which the NH choose or had to do.
> 
> So I think if they would just come out and mention 'Yeah this is it' or 'We do have more stuff to implement' fans would be more accepting of the state.


They promised the holidays by showing the holiday characters when they said there would be updates. Every character they showed is in the game now.

As for the dialogue, it was just dialogue.
It was never a promise of something. It was just villagers talking. And at the time brewster was in a way in the code. That got removed but is back now.

I dont blame them for not saying what's coming. If brewster really was meant to come earlier and they said that at the time... well they clearly changed their plans. Imagine the uproar


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

Yeah I never said any of them should risk their lives to make a game. I was frustrated with our own government during the pandemic and how literally they tried to deem everything essential so nothing had to shut down. Like Gamestop was trying to say it was essential. That was gross.

It's a bad scene no matter how you look at it because some small shop's/upstart companies trying to plant their roots couldn't sustain themselves during the lockdown and they are now dead. Even some of the more well known places were starting to feel the affects.

I used Smash simply as an example, because both of them are from the same company. I never implied that they were lazy. I just liked that during the situation Sakurai still made time to make streams and the such. He gave a face to Nintendo and I really like the passion he brought. Having a face and voice makes them a lot more relatable.

@Moritz Wait, the Brewster dialogue is back again?


----------



## Moritz (Jul 11, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Moritz Wait, the Brewster dialogue is back again?


Ah no sorry, I meant that he's in the code now to be in the museum. I dont want to take it as a guarantee that he's coming to new horizons. But since he was in the code, left the code, and now is back with even more code, it looks to me that they had to change plans from an earlier update, to one coming around now. It looks to me like they never stopped working on him, just that they had to reprioritise


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

Maybe he had to be ripped out of the coding? Like when exactly did the dialogue get taken out? Was it during the time when Redd and the Art section of the museum came back? Maybe there was something screwing up the code that didn't let the art and Brewster section co-exist. Hypothetically of course, since I don't know why they did it or if the stuff is coming back.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 11, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Maybe he had to be ripped out of the coding? Like when exactly did the dialogue get taken out? Was it during the time when Redd and the Art section of the museum came back? Maybe there was something screwing up the code that didn't let the art and Brewster section co-exist. Hypothetically of course, since I don't know why they did it or if the stuff is coming back.


I'm not sure when the dialogue left as I never personally got to see it.
But I do also think its suspicious that the game si currently bugged so that any villager who should be in the museum cant be found. I speculate they're at the non existent brewsters


----------



## RollingAntony (Jul 11, 2021)

kazujina said:


> I‘m jealous of your optimistic outlook on New Horizons actually hahaha. While I agree with the logic of what you said, it’s allowed for us as consumers to be upset that a product we bought is not getting the attention that was promised by the corporation who sold it to us. Obvi, I’m not naive to think that complaining on the message boards is going to have any affect on what said corporation does, but I do feel like complaining about it. Also, as far as the pandemic goes, developing can be very much done remotely, and I still went to my damn classes and went to my damn job throughout the pandemic, so I don’t feel very much sympathetic towards those who still had jobs and didn’t work hard at them. It also is hard to ignore the fact that the pandemic very much _helped_ Nintendo with its hype for New Horizons, since they released it at the start of quarantine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said people weren't allowed to complain/be upset. It would be much better if the criticism was fair and constructive, but sadly, most of the times it's not. (Not specifically, my comment is in general).

It's cool that you went to classes and your job during the pandemic, I'm also still working from home. I don't agree that you can safely say that the developers didn't work hard at the game but hey, that's your own opinion based on what little we know about this. It also doesn't matter that the quarantine helped Nintendo (hint, it helped the whole industry on the sales-side of the business but it was a detriment to the whole industry on the research and development side, based on the information given by the companies, the developers and the analysts of the industry).

By the way, I have been comparing numbers from NL to NH since a long time ago, you seem to have the numbers for previous games based on the comment that this game has less furniture. Can you please share the numbers for previous games? I had access to the numbers of NL and NH due to the databases that exist like moridb and Nook's Plaza, but wasn't even able to find for other games and I'd appreciate to have some info for older titles!

I personally think that having 72 items less than NL at the same time is not worth of being called "very few furniture options" but it seems we both have very different expectations.

___
In general, I think nobody knows how people are dealing with a pandemic. Work culture is different from country to country and every industry has its own shortcomings/advantages when faced with something like this. 

I work with insurance and it has been mostly smooth-sailing because this kind of work has the ability to shed papers and bureaucracy and replace it with Internet meetings and going once a week to the office to print only necessary files. Me being able to do that and keep my job doesn't mean I can apply the same logic to all industries out there. Due to how this business goes, deadlines are always mostly the same, things are mostly going as "expected" and the like- the transition to a covid-world hasn't hit as hard (and that's me downplaying the greater effect of the pandemic on the insurance business and how some of the insured are assigned to companies). Thanks to analysts and other developers speaking about it (and maybe thinking about it a little), you can see that game development is a completely different thing. For example, plans for updates may have been scrapped due to the need to move to a different game that needs to be released and decisions had to be taken.

Comparing the work of Sakurai (who is not "Nintendo"), who is notorious for being a workaholic that takes some less than ideal measures to do his job to other developers is also not very useful. While he is fine with overworking himself to achieve his vision, that doesn't mean everyone should be doing the same- and if we go even further, not even "working like Sakurai" is exempt from criticism, people go crazy with the "Everyone is here" moment and how some should have been applied to New Horizons but forget that in order to do that, they had to cut out a lot features that were on previous games and you have the usual vocal minority saying he's lazy and harassing him on social media. He has, for better or worse, stayed online through that- but not everyone can do that.

I'm glad some people have had the ability to work well during a global catastrophe and I'm specially grateful I've been able to keep my job and be on a good position. However, I'm fully on board of being sympathetic to almost everyone (billionaires and the like not included haha ) because I know it hasn't been easy and everyone fights their own demons. Millions of people turned to New Horizons as an escape during the pandemic and may have put much more hours than ever before on an Animal Crossing game and I firmly believe that's a key factor on how people dissect this game. The world hasn't been the same since 2020, and, as many analysts agree, I don't think we'll stop seeing the effects of the pandemic on the video game industry until like 2022/2023.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> I never said people weren't allowed to complain/be upset. It would be much better if the criticism was fair and constructive, but sadly, most of the times it's not. (Not specifically, my comment is in general).
> 
> It's cool that you went to classes and your job during the pandemic, I'm also still working from home. I don't agree that you can safely say that the developers didn't work hard at the game but hey, that's your own opinion based on what little we know about this. It also doesn't matter that the quarantine helped Nintendo (hint, it helped the whole industry on the sales-side of the business but it was a detriment to the whole industry on the research and development side, based on the information given by the companies, the developers and the analysts of the industry).
> 
> ...



I agree with you that I think complaints should be constructive, but at this point I can’t really blame even the non-constructive ones unless they are just copy and pasted from another thread or something. 

About what you said about the furniture. Numbers don’t really mean anything to me. I personally feel like as much furniture as we have, they aren’t very appealing to me and a lot are just miscellaneous. We get a lot of clothes, door decorations from the updates. I see nothing wrong with any of the comments here; I feel like most of us have been constructive.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 11, 2021)

Well, we're getting closer and closer to August. The update is just around the corner. Will it be big? Or just another light switch that enables previous events? We'll see in a few weeks.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Well, we're getting closer and closer to August. The update is just around the corner. Will it be big? Or just another light switch that enables previous events? We'll see in a few weeks.


Whatever is the case, I always enjoy your posts about the updates. You're like an undercover sleuth. Cracking the equations to the world's greatest mysteries. Or you know, explaining the datamines to us and the such.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 11, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Whatever is the case, I always enjoy your posts about the updates. You're like an undercover sleuth. Cracking the equations to the world's greatest mysteries. Or you know, explaining the datamines to us and the such.



Thank you! I try to relay what the datamine contains because not everyone knows what's happening behind the scenes. Most people only get to see the new items but not really what's in the code. It also helps avoid misinformation (that most AC "influencers" exaggerate for clickbait).


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Jul 11, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> By the way, I have been comparing numbers from NL to NH since a long time ago, you seem to have the numbers for previous games based on the comment that this game has less furniture. Can you please share the numbers for previous games? I had access to the numbers of NL and NH due to the databases that exist like moridb and Nook's Plaza, but wasn't even able to find for other games and I'd appreciate to have some info for older titles!



From looking at MoriDB, not including wallpaper/flooring/fossils/art and color variations, there are approximately 1,750 individual pieces of funiture in New Leaf (rounding down). 
MoriDB lists 80 furniture series/sets in New Leaf according to this list http://moridb.com/items/sets/

On VillagerDB, https://villagerdb.com/items/furniture?game=nh, 1227 pieces of furniture are listed, also not including wallpaper/flooring/fossils/art and not including color variations.
According to this list, New Horizons has 36 furniture sets https://odealo.com/articles/animal-crossing-new-horizons-furniture-sets. 

Feel free to correct me or point me towards some more sources if you have numbers that are different than mine. I myself was surprised at the low amount of furniture sets I found for New Horizons. But why are you asking me forthe numbers for older versions of AC?  I actually didn’t mention or implied anything about the older games other than NL in my last comment so idk what to say to about that. 

However, I don’t actually need to get into a numbers game to prove my point. I think that the difference in furniture variety between NL and NH is hard to ignore. Consider the vast amount of styles that were available in NL. What happened to the Rococo, regal, sleek, princess, gorgeous and Gracie furniture sets? What about the huge variety of houseplants that was available in New Leaf?  There are also much more food items in New Leaf as well. 



RollingAntony said:


> It's cool that you went to classes and your job during the pandemic, I'm also still working from home. I don't agree that you can safely say that the developers didn't work hard at the game but hey, that's your own opinion based on what little we know about this. It also doesn't matter that the quarantine helped Nintendo (hint, it helped the whole industry on the sales-side of the business but it was a detriment to the whole industry on the research and development side, based on the information given by the companies, the developers and the analysts of the industry).



In regards to this, yup, all of us know very little or nothing about what really goes on inside of Nintendo. But from the outside, they are a huge international corporation that made huge $ off Animal Crossing, promised AC fans a bunch of upates, and didn’t keep good on their own hype. It looks to me like they dont have their **** together and it’s a bad look, considering that people like you and me managed to keep our **** together. The individual developer on the ground floor isn’t who I have my beef with, it’s the people on top at Nintendo not using their resources (developers are a resource) to the extent they are capable of. They got our money in March 2020. What did they spend it on?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Thank you! I try to relay what the datamine contains because not everyone knows what's happening behind the scenes. Most people only get to see the new items but not really what's in the code. It also helps avoid misinformation (that most AC "influencers" exaggerate for clickbait).


Yeah even when I look at the datamine leak stuff myself, I sometimes can't make it out. So having someone more knowledgeable break it down really helps. And I really appreciate that and that you take the time to do so.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jul 12, 2021)

kazujina said:


> From looking at MoriDB, not including wallpaper/flooring/fossils/art and color variations, there are approximately 1,750 individual pieces of funiture in New Leaf (rounding down).
> MoriDB lists 80 furniture series/sets in New Leaf according to this list http://moridb.com/items/sets/
> 
> On VillagerDB, https://villagerdb.com/items/furniture?game=nh, 1227 pieces of furniture are listed, also not including wallpaper/flooring/fossils/art and not including color variations.
> ...


I said "at the time", meaning that after a year and a half after release, NL had 1,271 and NH currently has 1,199 (72 less furniture items). The welcome amiibo update, released 4 years later, added 493 furniture items to New Leaf.



> But why are you asking me forthe numbers for older versions of AC? I actually didn’t mention or implied anything about the older games other than NL in my last comment so idk what to say to about that.


Apologies, you said "_It truly is incomplete IMO, just from simply the amount of content there is. Very few furniture options for example. Less than any previous game."_. I thought saying "any previous game" meant every game, not only the previous game!



> However, I don’t actually need to get into a numbers game to prove my point. I think that the difference in furniture variety between NL and NH is hard to ignore. Consider the vast amount of styles that were available in NL. What happened to the Rococo, regal, sleek, princess, gorgeous and Gracie furniture sets? What about the huge variety of houseplants that was available in New Leaf?  There are also much more food items in New Leaf as well.


This is then, another whole point entirely. It's just that people have some preferences and the perceived quality is something that can't be measured- on the furniture thread this exact point of "variety" was brought. Thanks to the furniture sets, New Leaf had around 95 chairs or 55 beds while NH features like 35 chairs and 25 beds. So yes, if you're looking for variety of the same function (a thing to sit on and a thing to sleep on), New Leaf had more variety. At the same time, if you're looking for variety of functionality, NH kind of has more of that. Comparing things like the seasonal sets, where the old spooky set had the standard array of chair/dresser/bed/closet/lamp while the new set has a carriage/tower of jack o' lanterns/garland/candy set.

While an argument kinda can be made for New Leaf having it a bit better as a whole on both kinds of "variety" due to its sheer number of items, that amount only came after the amiibo'd version and they also weren't developed for HD (and some kind of "variety" also comes with the customisation/variants, of which NH has more). I know that people seemed to love certain kind of items, and some aren't willing to try anything new, but that's... highly subjective. I personally prefer the way NH does things, I don't need extra 60 chairs, I prefer the ability to have less chairs and a decent amount of wreaths and lots of critter models for example. I don't really care about all the furniture sets you listed. But I know other people will say the opposite- which only means that blank statements about "lack of content" are not really true, because there _is_ tons of content, quantifiable with numbers. Everyone is gonna have preferences, subjective, of what furniture items they prefer and that's ok.

While on the whole, furniture is about the only kind of item where NH is behind NL, I'm just unable to wrap my head around the concept that having 1,200 furniture items is synonymous with all the things people use to describe their perceived lack of content. But, different tastes? I guess.



> In regards to this, yup, all of us know very little or nothing about what really goes on inside of Nintendo. But from the outside, they are a huge international corporation that made huge $ off Animal Crossing, promised AC fans a bunch of upates, and didn’t keep good on their own hype. It looks to me like they dont have their **** together and it’s a bad look, considering that people like you and me managed to keep our **** together. The individual developer on the ground floor isn’t who I have my beef with, it’s the people on top at Nintendo not using their resources (developers are a resource) to the extent they are capable of. They got our money in March 2020. What did they spend it on?


I mean, they promised updates while showcasing an image of the holidays and after each new update they only promised a little face. They delivered that. There was no big hype- that kind of hype was only on the fans' heads.

I don't know, the AC developers being able to deliver what they promised and even more, while being harassed off social media thanks to the community and trying to survive avoiding crunch as a whole seems pretty good for me. Sure, the industry as a whole doesn't have the bar raised very high either but what can we do. From their financials we can infer some amount of money has been going into R&D, and I can only hope it also goes into the pockets of some developers.

Was there a chance that the developers (or the top management) could have done much better? Yeah. That also kind of applies to everything though- no product, especially a videogame, has gone without criticism and less so recent videogames where more and more people are on the Internet and they have a need to tell you why something they dislike sucks.




Dunquixote said:


> I agree with you that I think complaints should be constructive, but at this point I can’t really blame even the non-constructive ones unless they are just copy and pasted from another thread or something.


I dunno, after a year where lots of criticism of NH has been the total opposite of constructive, maybe I'm a bit jaded. People trying to pass their opinions and preferences as facts, lying about the content on the game, overhyping everything from the good old days and disregarding everything from the recent game just because reasons and doomposting every 5 minutes...

Maybe I'm still mentally scarred about how people just _raged_ about how some dumb beans didn't make the exact same sound as the previous game and used the fact that animals not responding with 1 exact reaction was an indicative of the game being soulless or something.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 12, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> I said "at the time", meaning that after a year and a half after release, NL had 1,271 and NH currently has 1,199 (72 less furniture items). The welcome amiibo update, released 4 years later, added 493 furniture items to New Leaf.
> 
> 
> Apologies, you said "_It truly is incomplete IMO, just from simply the amount of content there is. Very few furniture options for example. Less than any previous game."_. I thought saying "any previous game" meant every game, not only the previous game!
> ...



I haven’t seen anyone presenting their opinions as facts here.

Mentally scarred?


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Jul 12, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Apologies, you said "_It truly is incomplete IMO, just from simply the amount of content there is. Very few furniture options for example. Less than any previous game."_. I thought saying "any previous game" meant every game, not only the previous game!


Actually I’m sorry because i did use the wrong word and misled you. 



RollingAntony said:


> This is then, another whole point entirely. It's just that people have some preferences and the perceived quality is something that can't be measured- on the furniture thread this exact point of "variety" was brought. Thanks to the furniture sets, New Leaf had around 95 chairs or 55 beds while NH features like 35 chairs and 25 beds. So yes, if you're looking for variety of the same function (a thing to sit on and a thing to sleep on), New Leaf had more variety. At the same time, if you're looking for variety of functionality, NH kind of has more of that. Comparing things like the seasonal sets, where the old spooky set had the standard array of chair/dresser/bed/closet/lamp while the new set has a carriage/tower of jack o' lanterns/garland/candy set.
> 
> While an argument kinda can be made for New Leaf having it a bit better as a whole on both kinds of "variety" due to its sheer number of items, that amount only came after the amiibo'd version and they also weren't developed for HD (and some kind of "variety" also comes with the customisation/variants, of which NH has more). I know that people seemed to love certain kind of items, and some aren't willing to try anything new, but that's... highly subjective. I personally prefer the way NH does things, I don't need extra 60 chairs, I prefer the ability to have less chairs and a decent amount of wreaths and lots of critter models for example. I don't really care about all the furniture sets you listed. But I know other people will say the opposite- which only means that blank statements about "lack of content" are not really true, because there _is_ tons of content, quantifiable with numbers. Everyone is gonna have preferences, subjective, of what furniture items they prefer and that's ok.
> 
> ...



How can you seriously say that variety is another point entirely? 
My original comment, i said that i feel the game is unfinished and there’s less furniture. First of all, the numbers still did actually prove me right anyway, but that was seriously not the point I was trying to make. And of course Variety is _definitely_ a factor in how complete a game would feel. You can’t just declare that variety in furniture series doesn’t matter just because it doesnt personally matter to you. This thread was meant for declarations of opinion anyway, so why are you saying that my opinion, which I believe that the lack of variety in furniture makes me feel like the game is unfinished, is “another point entirely”, when it was my point exactly? Lol. 



RollingAntony said:


> I dunno, after a year where lots of criticism of NH has been the total opposite of constructive, maybe I'm a bit jaded. People trying to pass their opinions and preferences as facts, lying about the content on the game, overhyping everything from the good old days and disregarding everything from the recent game just because reasons and doomposting every 5 minutes...
> 
> Maybe I'm still mentally scarred about how people just _raged_ about how some dumb beans didn't make the exact same sound as the previous game and used the fact that animals not responding with 1 exact reaction was an indicative of the game being soulless or something.



Okay, well I’m sorry that you witnessed all that from the internet, but I really don’t see all of that stuff going on over here on TBT forums. I don’t think it’s nice that you‘re making these broad generalized statements about people lying, overhyping, raging, and being dumb as if anyone here was doing that. If it was on one of the rant threads, then they were at the right place for it, so I would avoid those threads if you don’t want to get mentally scarred again. But as for as I’ve seen, everyone on TBT has been really nice and able to have healthy dialogue.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jul 12, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I haven’t seen anyone presenting their opinions as facts here.
> 
> Mentally scarred?
> 
> Why did you click on the thread if it bothered you that much?


Yeah, some people do present their opinions as facts. The mentally scarred comment is not 100% serious, it's not that deep. (don't worry, if you were actually worried?)



kazujina said:


> Actually I’m sorry because i did use the wrong word and misled you.


No worries!



> How can you seriously say that variety is another point entirely?
> My original comment, i said that i feel the game is unfinished and there’s less furniture. First of all, the numbers still did actually prove me right anyway, but that was seriously not the point I was trying to make. And of course Variety is _definitely_ a factor in how complete a game would feel. You can’t just declare that variety in furniture series doesn’t matter just because it doesnt personally matter to you. This thread was meant for declarations of opinion anyway, so why are you saying that my opinion, which I believe that the lack of variety in furniture makes me feel like the game is unfinished, is “another point entirely”, when it was my point exactly? Lol.


I mean, maybe I just misunderstood your original point, which read that there is "very few furniture options"- that's why I put the "I can't wrap my mind about how 72 less items is considered _very few_". There was no talk about your personal preference of which kind of furniture you liked until later. So, apologies if you were talking about what kind of variety you like from the start, I didn't pick that up.

I simply pointed out how "variety" has lots of nuance to it, because yeah, as you said, variety is a factor on how we feel about something. But I think it's interesting and much more rich if we're able to look at all the nuance a broad term such as variety has, and how it's a highly subjective matter. You, and other people, liked the option of choosing from 95 different chairs. Me, and other people, like the option of choosing from 35 different chairs and other things or don't really mind.

I never said/declared variety doesn't matter! What? I literally said the opposite:

_I know that people seemed to love certain kind of items, and some aren't willing to try anything new, but that's... highly subjective. I personally prefer the way NH does things, I don't need extra 60 chairs, I prefer the ability to have less chairs and a decent amount of wreaths and lots of critter models for example. I don't really care about all the furniture sets you listed. But I know other people will say the opposite- which only means that blank statements about "lack of content" are not really true, because there is tons of content, quantifiable with numbers. Everyone is gonna have preferences, subjective, of what furniture items they prefer and that's ok. _

So, I either need to make my posts even clearer or I need to stop trying to have nice discussions.



> Okay, well I’m sorry that you witnessed all that from the internet, but I really don’t see all of that stuff going on over here on TBT forums. I don’t think it’s nice that you‘re making these broad generalized statements about people lying, overhyping, raging, and being dumb as if anyone here was doing that. If it was on one of the rant threads, then they were at the right place for it, so I would avoid those threads if you don’t want to get mentally scarred again. But as for as I’ve seen, everyone on TBT has been really nice and able to have healthy dialogue.


All that stuff has indeed happened here and not on the Rant thread or the totally not Rant thread. Less than on other parts of the Internet, but everything I said took place here (except the being dumb? I never said anything about people being dumb. ?????? Is it because I said the beans, a fictional object from a videogame, were dumb????)


----------



## Stikki (Jul 12, 2021)

Well I for one am looking forward to the next update definitely having Brewster in it.


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 12, 2021)

All they need to do to bring me back to the game is to add (at least 1 more) multiplayer feature(s). I just wanna play with others more often


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 13, 2021)

Any day/week now. August is approaching fast, and if IIRC, they usually drop update announcements on Tuesdays or Wednesdays. Though, if the Firework Shows is the only thing we're getting, we'll probably just get a Twitter announcement at the end of the month and nothing else. Correct me if I am wrong, but we haven't had an update trailer since Sanrio ( Feb 25, 2021 ).

The Summer Wave 2 update, which introduced the fireworks shows last year, was revealed on July 28, and dropped on July 30. So we may have a couple weeks yet.


----------



## bebebese (Jul 13, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Any day/week now. August is approaching fast, and if IIRC, they usually drop update announcements on Tuesdays or Wednesdays. Though, if the Firework Shows is the only thing we're getting, we'll probably just get a Twitter announcement at the end of the month and nothing else. Correct me if I am wrong, but we haven't had an update trailer since Sanrio ( Feb 25, 2021 ).
> 
> The Summer Wave 2 update, which introduced the fireworks shows last year, was revealed on July 28, and dropped on July 30. So we may have a couple weeks yet.


First day of August is also a Sunday so they may very well leave it to the last minute  
I think they're done with the trailers now that the game's been out for over a year now, I wouldn't expect any more unless it's to announce something major.


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 13, 2021)

Orochimaru said:


> Typically we’ve gotten an announcement before the start of the next month to announce all the new things for that month. The last update [for _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_] in late April only added a single item to two pre-existing events and a hand full of nook shopping items and that was it, the entire update for 2 months. Now we’re going into July without even that. I figured now would be the time for a feature addition due to the lull in events in the next couple months but I almost feel like we’ll get nothing at all. Well what do you guys think? Is an update still on its way? Is it time to give up on the game and accept there’s not going to be any meaningful updates?



I am not going to predict.

Right now, I also sense this is a Dead Game.

That doesn’t mean it will stay that way.

What may explain it is that the people at Nintendo—and I mean certainly including the game developers—don’t truly understand _Animal Crossing_ being so versatile in its overall appeal. (Not all people appreciate, and approach, playing the game in the same way.)

So, Nintendo and the game developers have not thought the game through.

This, as it has been described, incomplete game is OK if one doesn’t mind taking and staying on the journey for however long it can play out until the creation, manufacturing, and selling of the next big _Animal Crossing_. (There was a seven- to eight-year period between _New Leaf _and _New Horizons_. In between, with release in 2015, was _Happy Home Designer_ which brought us the amiibo cards.) 

The problem, with _New Horizons_, is that there are people who will _not_ continue with the journey. (That they feel it is no longer worthy of their time.) 

Content creators—the ones who viewers may find very engaging on the likes of YouTube and Twitch—are challenged. Some of them make their incomes from livestreaming games. They can’t wait on Nintendo and the game developers and refrain from moving on to other games. 

What a dilemma.

I think people who are playing the game at their own pace should not be overly influenced by what others say and do. But, it is very reasonable to question what more may come; to question if _anything_ more will come.

I think it reasonable to feel anxious; concerned.

I also think people should look to past results—as at least one other forum member commented—as a possible guide.

It is up to people—each individual—to figure out whether one wants to continue playing _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 13, 2021)

@JKDOS Actually, I don't believe we got a legit trailer for the sanrio cards either. It was just like the May Day/Wedding day update page. So it was whatever was before that. I think Mario? That one was tacked into a Nintendo direct. So the last dedicated one we had where NH got its own trailer by itself was for the Festivale event and Pave.

So it's been a while. About 5 months give or take.


----------



## bebebese (Jul 13, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @JKDOS Actually, I don't believe we got a legit trailer for the sanrio cards either. It was just like the May Day/Wedding day update page. So it was whatever was before that. I think Mario? That one was tacked into a Nintendo direct. So the last dedicated one we had where NH got its own trailer by itself was for the Festivale event and Pave.
> 
> So it's been a while. About 5 months give or take.


Sanrio did get a standalone trailer: 



I don't blame you for forgetting, though. February feels like forever ago by now.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 13, 2021)

Maybe I don't remember it that well because all the other trailers had a voice-over and this one was just showing us it. That's probably it lol. I still can't believe Nintendo actually advertised this update, but failed to make enough cards so most people could enjoy it.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 13, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Maybe I don't remember it that well because all the other trailers had a voice-over and this one was just showing us it. That's probably it lol. I still can't believe Nintendo actually advertised this update, but failed to make enough cards so most people could enjoy it.


I still don't understand that mentality. I'm not in business so I may be missing something but wouldn't selling more only make them more money? The whole "making them rare" thing only really benefits scalpers?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 13, 2021)

Nintendo does it all the time, but I just assumed they would had done a bit better this time around since one of their updates was just about the cards. And without the cards, the update may as well not exist. Sure you can buy the overpriced originals or find someone making fakes for a reasonable price, but that's literally an outside source making sure that the product is available to everyone and not Nintendo themselves.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 13, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I still don't understand that mentality. I'm not in business so I may be missing something but wouldn't selling more only make them more money? The whole "making them rare" thing only really benefits scalpers?



This is what I’ve been wondering too. When I asked my mom and others, they said that the situation was was created intentionally by the business and that is how businesses work. They said they think they want to make you desperate to get them; but doesn’t make sense to me since as you said, they don’t benefit from the scalpers making money off of them.. As much as I want the WAs to be re-released and the NH villagers and npcs get cards, that whole experience ruined that desire for me and now instead I fear how they will handle it (which I am pretty sure will be as poorly handled as the sanrio cards release were).


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 13, 2021)

I really don't think Nintendo is thinking that far ahead. I'm pretty sure the majority of us have bought these before (WA) and during the Sanrio update from bootleg cards from outside sources. So they're not making a penny off of that. And even buying legit from scalpers is going to the scalpers pockets and not Nintendo. They only got the $6.99 or whatever they paid for it.

They don't do reprints. So it's not like that kind of demand and scare will help them. It'd make sense if they brought them back with a second wave since than you'd have more people trying to grab them faster.


----------



## Lanstar (Jul 13, 2021)

All this nonsense about updates just proves one thing: We can no longer trust Nintendo to do updates the way we want them to - And that we will always have to assume the finished product is always the product at present time.

Even more, we will always have to know exactly what features any future Animal Crossing game will actually have, well before buying. That is, if the game does not have a feature we want, it is best to assume it won't be added in the game at all. And screaming and harassing fellow players and game developers alike will not help to adding them.

If only the fanbase could have actually refrained from buying the game until the features they wanted actually came back... That would've been the best incentive for Nintendo to add them in the first place. Instead, the hype train took over, and it made us completely overlook the actual feature set the game actually had.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jul 13, 2021)

I don't want to get my hopes up but ANYTHING new would be nice eventually, I'm so burnt out of NH especially because of how much I've just been doing the same thing daily besides grinding to complete my museum (which is expectedly a pain).


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 14, 2021)

My online membership expired back in June but I decided not to get it again till a update came out that I could play with my friends online.
But nope nothing the wedding update only had 1 item that I wanted so I could get that easily without doing trades. But now I am waiting for a nice update to drop so I can get online again   I just want items like Pocket Camp I don't mind not having big updates at the moment I just want a lot of furniture and decorative items


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi, just a quick bump of the thread to say it’s now the 15th of July, and the rodeo style springy ride-on is now available from Nook Shopping.

We’re now up to date. There is nothing new to come out in this update. We did it!

(we’ve obviously got a little bit longer to wait, but it’s no more than a couple of weeks)


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 15, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> Hi, just a quick bump of the thread to say it’s now the 15th of July, and the rodeo style springy ride-on is now available from Nook Shopping.
> 
> We’re now up to date. There is nothing new to come out in this update. We did it!
> 
> (we’ve obviously got a little bit longer to wait, but it’s no more than a couple of weeks)



oh thanks for telling me. i think i’ll go on tomorrow to order more of those before i go back to not playing and to get my mail from nef. i have been regretting not buying more of those to hoard.  

I’m still giving it time even though I don’t think anything is going to happen. Disappointing but not surprising.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 15, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> Hi, just a quick bump of the thread to say it’s now the 15th of July, and the rodeo style springy ride-on is now available from Nook Shopping.
> 
> We’re now up to date. There is nothing new to come out in this update. We did it!
> 
> (we’ve obviously got a little bit longer to wait, but it’s no more than a couple of weeks)



Ah yes, the calm before the storm.

Will it be a storm that will quench the thirst of the fanbase or will it destroy more hopes and dreams? The two remaining weeks of July will be a long one.

Nintendo tends to drop a trailer few days before an update, but I honestly wish they'd drop it a lot earlier.


----------



## amemome (Jul 15, 2021)

With how little time I can dedicate to playing right now, I'm honestly ok with the slow updates. I just have to log in once or twice a month and grab the new nook shopping items.  

If there is going to be an update soon, I hope it has a lot of the quality-of-life updates I've been wanting such as a faster terraforming/gardening mode.


----------



## wolfie1 (Jul 16, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> All this nonsense about updates just proves one thing: We can no longer trust Nintendo to do updates the way we want them to - And that we will always have to assume the finished product is always the product at present time.
> 
> Even more, we will always have to know exactly what features any future Animal Crossing game will actually have, well before buying. That is, if the game does not have a feature we want, it is best to assume it won't be added in the game at all. And screaming and harassing fellow players and game developers alike will not help to adding them.
> 
> *If only the fanbase could have actually refrained from buying the game until the features they wanted actually came back*... That would've been the best incentive for Nintendo to add them in the first place. Instead, the hype train took over, and it made us completely overlook the actual feature set the game actually had.



While I wholeheartedly agree with assuming that, from now on, if something isn't in the base game, it probably won't be added in the future, I'm not so sure about the last part in bold.

I knew I had my doubts when I saw the first polished trailer back in September where they stated they were delaying the release to March 2020, but never did I think it'd end up in the state it currently is and I'd end up stopping playing after less than a whole year, which is something I hadn't done with previous iterations. I mean, we're talking about Animal Crossing, not Pokémon, so I for one wasn't expecting Nintendo to handle this game as poorly as they did.

However, now I know what to expect for future games, so now I know I won't buy the next one unless I know for a fact it has everything I want. I might end up having to skip it altogether because either what I want won't happen or it will happen so far in the future that I won't be interested anymore, which isn't that bad, now that I think about it.


----------



## clownpapa (Jul 16, 2021)

it’s pretty tragic really, updates never really bothered me in games but when it comes to one that feels as incomplete as NH, I can understand why its so excruciating for people. had the game actually contained more content like its predecessors, I’m sure players wouldn’t be so disappointed all the time, because then at least they still have something enjoyable to play without having to hope for better things to come.
It’s good some have been able to have fun with the game as it is though still. I don’t have NH anymore (I swapped over to CF, LOL) but I still keep somewhat updated in hopes one of my fav NPCs returns. I agree the best thing to do is to just not get your hopes up too high, and either try to enjoy the game as is for now, or maybe play something else. maybe someday NH will get something worthwhile, but you know how Nintendo is pffff
not sure if this is a hot take or note but I KIND OF felt the same way about Sword and Shield? I don’t know if incomplete is the right word, but that game felt very lazy and rushed to me. Guess that’s just how Nintendo rolls, you get to a point where a franchise is so successful it doesn’t matter what hot garbage you pump out, people will buy it. Really, really sad for fans


----------



## Meadows (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm expecting a bigger update soon. They covered several months events in one update, except for fireworks festivale which I don't expect to be really changed.

This is one of the longest periods of times with no update, if not the longest.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 16, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> While I wholeheartedly agree with assuming that, from now on, if something isn't in the base game, it probably won't be added in the future, I'm not so sure about the last part in bold.
> 
> I knew I had my doubts when I saw the first polished trailer back in September where they stated they were delaying the release to March 2020, but never did I think it'd end up in the state it currently is and I'd end up stopping playing after less than a whole year, which is something I hadn't done with previous iterations. I mean, we're talking about Animal Crossing, not Pokémon, so I for one wasn't expecting Nintendo to handle this game as poorly as they did.
> 
> However, now I know what to expect for future games, so now I know I won't buy the next one unless I know for a fact it has everything I want. I might end up having to skip it altogether because either what I want won't happen or it will happen so far in the future that I won't be interested anymore, which isn't that bad, now that I think about it.



Same here. I am honestly a bit sad since I really love the game, but I do not want to invest any more in their games is they think how they handled ACNH (not to mention sanrio cards) is acceptable. I probably will still be tempted to try it but will make sure to look at the database items  first. I did look at them while waiting for my copy to arrive but in spite seeing how few items appealed to me and how much was not there that I was hoping for (not necessarily old items but new sets), I assumed they would be releasing more in time, but .


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 17, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> My online membership expired back in June but I decided not to get it again till a update came out that I could play with my friends online.
> But nope nothing the wedding update only had 1 item that I wanted so I could get that easily without doing trades. But now I am waiting for a nice update to drop so I can get online again   I just want items like Pocket Camp I don't mind not having big updates at the moment I just want a lot of furniture and decorative items



I did not bother at all with the June 2021 wedding items. I have June 2020 wedding items on my first island. (I have two islands.) I have felt challenged lately with a willingness to continue playing _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_. But, with my second island, I have reason. After I complete this current goal, for my second island (which I figure won’t happen until late-Summer or early-Fall), what Nintendo and game developers do—or do not do—will inform my decision.


----------



## cats_toy (Jul 18, 2021)

kazujina said:


> I pretty much have low to zero expectations of Nintendo at this point. Unless they’re planning to do some huge drop like the Welcome Amiibo update on New Leaf, I wouldn’t expect anything from those grubby cash grabbers at Nintendo. Even if they ever do plan an actual substantial drop of a ton of new UX, NPCs and furniture series, that won’t happen until 3-5 years from now when New Horizons hype is totally dead and they feel pressure to promote the game again.
> 
> Again and again, Nintendo has been promising “_more, just wait a little longer_.” And again and again, they don’t deliver. They give like less than a megabyte’s worth of an update. And the next week, we hear the same promise. “_Nintendo’s working on something! They said so!” _Yeah, well I’m not holding my breath. All Nintendo does is make false promises and try to build up their own hype only as long as it correlates with $$$.
> 
> ...



FINALLY! Someone else who see’s Nintendo for who they have become. Since the passing of Satoru Iwata Nintendo hasn’t been the same. Greed and arrogance appear to be Nintendo’s new way of doing business. In reality ACNH was successful due in part because of the pandemic. Had it not been for the world going into a state most of us have never witnessed this game would have been viewed for what it really was, a disappointment for a lot of us. My first Nintendo console was a SNES (yes, I’m that old) and though I have been mildly disappointed by Nintendo’s choices over the years, nothing compares to the anger and resentment I feel now.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 18, 2021)

Speaking of Iwata's passing, I sometimes think after Reggie had retired as Nintendo's president that things started to change a lot. I don't know, it just seems like after those two that there have been a lot of questionable actions that Nintendo have taken. Not that this really applies to the topic at question, but cats-toy's post reminded me of that.

I used to see Reggie speaking for Nintendo a lot during their presentations, but Doug Bowser's presence has been practically nonexistent. The last time I saw him during some presentation was during his introduction with the whole Bowser (villain) thinking he was the new CEO. And I sometimes wonder if Reggie had retired because he wasn't happy with Nintendo's new approach/visions? I could be thinking too much into that, but it does come to my mind every now and then.

Nintendo is definitely still one of my favorite companies, but I have started to see them doing some questionable things.


----------



## Stikki (Jul 18, 2021)

Slightly off topic, but the name "Doug Bowser" never fails to amuse me.


----------



## wolfie1 (Jul 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Same here. I am honestly a bit sad since I really love the game, but I do not want to invest any more in their games is they think how they handled ACNH (not to mention sanrio cards) is acceptable. I probably will still be tempted to try it but will make sure to look at the database items  first. I did look at them while waiting for my copy to arrive but in spite seeing how few items appealed to me and how much was not there that I was hoping for (not necessarily old items but new sets), I assumed they would be releasing more in time, but .



Honestly, at this point they've already lost me so I don't think any update would make me come back and enjoy the game again. It would have to add a tremendous amount of things and of superior quality. If it's any of these "I'll add two things just so you're forced to log in if you want them, othewise they're gone" additions, I won't be bothered to even collect them because they'll be thrown into the storage and be left to rot, so what's the point. This game had so much potential and I feel they've squandered it.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 19, 2021)

Clearly Covid-19 had to delay a bunch of plans, but we should have gotten some of the "3 years worth of updates" already. Maybe timing was too tough for the anniversary, but it's summer and still nothing.

I love Animal Crossing and I love playing this beautiful version on the Switch, but the game feels so empty.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 19, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I used to see Reggie speaking for Nintendo a lot during their presentations, but Doug Bowser's presence has been practically nonexistent. The last time I saw him during some presentation was during his introduction with the whole Bowser (villain) thinking he was the new CEO. And I sometimes wonder if Reggie had retired because he wasn't happy with Nintendo's new approach/visions? I could be thinking too much into that, but it does come to my mind every now and then.



Now that you mention it, I feel Reggie was more involved with the fans.

With the post E3 statement on Animal Crossing, Doug gives a brief and vague statement about the state of the game. I feel Reggie would have done something a little more, and maybe even make a short video or Tweet about it. I remember his whole "I got to get back to playing ACNL on my Nintendo 3DS" video :'(  We never got a "Doug's Animal Crossing home tour"


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 19, 2021)

Yeah I didn't want to step on any toes here, but I was going to comment about how I feel Reggie was a better representation of Nintendo than Doug is right now. He brought a lot of passion and energy and I just don't feel it with their new CEO.


----------



## b100ming (Jul 19, 2021)

Orochimaru said:


> Typically we’ve gotten an announcement before the start of the next month to announce all the new things for that month. The last update in late April only added a single item to two pre-existing events and a hand full of nook shopping items and that was it, the entire update for 2 months. Now we’re going into July without even that. I figured now would be the time for a feature addition due to the lull in events in the next couple months but I almost feel like we’ll get nothing at all. Well what do you guys think? Is an update still on its way? Is it time to give up on the game and accept there’s not going to be any meaningful updates?


Dude, we don’t need an update every two weeks or less. Don’t rush the devs for not updating the game as often as you want. Nintendo has a bunch of games and they can’t just update one game when they have others. The employees there have families to support especially during the pandemic and their families need them more than a video game.


----------



## cats_toy (Jul 19, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Dude, we don’t need an update every two weeks or less. Don’t rush the devs for not updating the game as often as you want. Nintendo has a bunch of games and they can’t just update one game when they have others. The employees there have families to support especially during the pandemic and their families need them more than a video game.



Let’s see, Nintendo is working on Splatoon, BotW 2 and they’ve had 8 years to create a new Animal Crossing game. Just sayin’


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Dude, we don’t need an update every two weeks or less. Don’t rush the devs for not updating the game as often as you want. Nintendo has a bunch of games and they can’t just update one game when they have others. The employees there have families to support especially during the pandemic and their families need them more than a video game.


 
I don’t think anyone here is asking for an update for every two weeks. Who is rushing the devs? The game has been out for over a year. Can’t expect players to be patient forever. :/ There would still be complaints regardless if they had handled the game better, but I’m pretty sure there would be much less or at least the more serious & unhappy ones.

No one is personally attacking you, so there is no need to jump on anyone for expressing their opinions.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 19, 2021)

Plus like @cats_toy said Splatoon 3 is now in dev and is being made by the same team who worked/are working on NH. So that doesn't bode well for NH's state. I'm sure they're going to drop NH on the backburner in favor of their more successful franchise. Which is sad because it could had been more well received had they handled its introduction and slow drip-fed updates better.


----------



## b100ming (Jul 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I don’t think anyone here is asking for an update for every two weeks. Who is rushing the devs? The game has been out for over a year. Can’t expect players to be patient forever. :/ There would still be complaints regardless if they had handled the game better, but I’m pretty sure there would be much less or at least the more serious & unhappy ones.
> 
> No one is personally attacking you, so there is no need to jump on anyone for expressing their opinions.


I’m not saying people are attacking me, I’m just saying we should be considerate of the people in charge of the updates and not complain when there’s not a new update. Also they might be struggling for an idea, and the game is at a pretty good point already.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2021)

b100ming said:


> I’m not saying people are attacking me, I’m just saying we should be considerate of the people in charge of the updates and not complain when there’s not a new update. Also they might be struggling for an idea, and the game is at a pretty good point already.



Okay. Then don’t jump on the original poster like you did.

No one here is being inconsiderate of the people that work for nintendo who aren’t in charge of the updates. People are entitled to be unhappy with the game and updates just as you are untitled to be happy. That’s great you like the game so much that you don’t so anything wrong with it. Don’t expect others to feel the same way. No one is telling them to jump off a cliff or to get fired. People are just saying that they believe it could have been handled better. How is that being inconsiderate?


----------



## azurill (Jul 19, 2021)

b100ming said:


> I’m not saying people are attacking me, I’m just saying we should be considerate of the people in charge of the updates and not complain when there’s not a new update. Also they might be struggling for an idea, and the game is at a pretty good point already.


The game is good but could be better. I don’t see how they could be struggling for ideas. Summer would have been a great time to bring back tortimers island and the missing fruit from NL. The updates don’t have to be often. They don’t even have to be every month. Just having a spring, summer ,fall and winter update that brings back tortimers island for summer, Brewster for fall or winter would be great,


----------



## Starboard (Jul 20, 2021)

Even though I have a proper job now I'm still not subscribing to Online... I'm glad I never did because I no longer care about what I'm missing and I still don't want to support their dumb business tactics. Someone said recently that their younger sibling or something was upset that they weren't allowed to subscribe to get design patterns and I just find that so sad.

Anyway I still have hope that they'll soon give us something a little more substantial than just items. Don't know if I have faith in Tortimer's island anymore but I'd be over the moon.


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 20, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Plus like @cats_toy said Splatoon 3 is now in dev and is being made by the same team who worked/are working on NH. So that doesn't bode well for NH's state. I'm sure they're going to drop NH on the backburner in favor of their more successful franchise. Which is sad because it could had been more well received had they handled its introduction and slow drip-fed updates better.



a) this is kind of out of date now, given it's over 3 years old at this point, but it's "what the NL devs did after NL", but it shows that PART of AC's team is shared with Splatoon's, it's not just 1:1 the exact same team (which is good, because Splatoon 3's been in development since at least 2019) http://chuyplays.com/where-are-the-animal-crossing-switch-developers

b) it also makes the assumption that these are solid teams of the exact same people each time, instead each game being developed by a core team comprised of a few consistent people, as well as a load of other devs who are moved around between projects within Nintendo EPD.

c) I wouldn't call Splatoon the more successful franchise? Even ignoring the fact that NH's more than doubled the amount of people buying AC games, the best-selling Splatoon game's only sold 12.21 million copies (as opposed to NL's 12.93 million). The original game DID outsell both the original AC (2.71 million) and LGTTC (4.32 million) by selling 4.95 million copies, but even then AC's still ultimately sold more games in total. 

d) I'd say they're both important Nintendo franchises, going by how much they sell and their prominence in things like Nintendo Tokyo's marketing and merchandise, but I generally also hate the idea that they're meant to be duelling franchises battling for a dev team too


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jul 20, 2021)

The longer the next announcement takes the more I get the feeling that something good is coming, but I know I shouldn't get my hopes up haha

We're only 1 1/2 weeks away from the first fireworks so I'm curious how close they're going to cut it


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 20, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> The longer the next announcement takes the more I get the feeling that something good is coming, but I know I shouldn't get my hopes up haha
> 
> We're only 1 1/2 weeks away from the first fireworks so I'm curious how close they're going to cut it



Last year they dropped the update on a Thursday (July 30) 3 days before the first firework show. Maybe we'll see the update on July 29th this year.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jul 20, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Last year they dropped the update on a Thursday (July 30) 3 days before the first firework show. Maybe we'll see the update on July 29th this year.


Ohh, meaning the announcement for the update was that close?


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 20, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> c) I wouldn't call Splatoon the more successful franchise? Even ignoring the fact that NH's more than doubled the amount of people buying AC games, the best-selling Splatoon game's only sold 12.21 million copies (as opposed to NL's 12.93 million). The original game DID outsell both the original AC (2.71 million) and LGTTC (4.32 million) by selling 4.95 million copies, but even then AC's still ultimately sold more games in total.



It probably helped that with New Leaf, you could buy multiple copies of the game to have multiple towns.



StarlitGlitch said:


> Ohh, meaning the announcement for the update was that close?



The update. Announcement was Tuesday, July 28. But it was technically teased in the Summer Wave 1 trailer on June 25, 2020.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 20, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> The game has been out for over a year. Can’t expect players to be patient forever.


I cant say I fully agree.
The only thing people should be being patient for is the holidays being reactivated.
Anything beyond that is people hoping and speculating. It's unfair for people to be expecting more that they were never promised.

If people are growing impatient waiting for things that they have never been told they would get... that's fully on that person.


----------



## b100ming (Jul 20, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I cant say I fully agree.
> The only thing people should be being patient for is the holidays being reactivated.
> Anything beyond that is people hoping and speculating. It's unfair for people to be expecting more that they were never promised.
> 
> If people are growing impatient waiting for things that they have never been told they would get... that's fully on that person.


Amen to that. Exactly my opinion on the matter as well.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 20, 2021)

Do we know when or why the fireworks were removed?

I was surprised to see they would remove or re-lock a holiday after it was previously available.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 20, 2021)

I really don't understand people defending a corp like Nintendo. There were so many things that were obviously half-put into the game that they should definitely update. Especially after how massive some of the updates were in NL, if they didn't do that in NH it would be disappointing at the very least. I think people have the right to feel disappointed for a game that wasn't finished being on sale. Nintendo also has not really been transparent on what needs to be added or how long they will update. I'm not gonna roll over for breadcrumbs. The holidays were ALWAYS meant to be in the game, so that's not a surprise, and they're super similar to last year. When it comes to NPCs, some of them talk less/have less of a role than in NL. I just think it's easy to see Nintendo is focusing on what makes them money (pocket camp), especially since NH has been out for a year now. It's not like they're getting more money on NH.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2021



Etown20 said:


> Do we know when or why the fireworks were removed?
> 
> I was surprised to see they would remove or re-lock a holiday after it was previously available.


Maybe to add new Redd items? They did that with Easter, so that's what I'm betting on. Maybe items that were in NL's Redd Cookie event?


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 20, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Maybe to add new Redd items? They did that with Easter, so that's what I'm betting on. Maybe items that were in NL's Redd Cookie event?



That's a good theory. I think the part I don't totally understand is why they couldn't just leave the previous version in until the new version was ready, but I don't fully comprehend how games are built, so maybe there's something I'm missing.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 20, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Do we know when or why the fireworks were removed?
> 
> I was surprised to see they would remove or re-lock a holiday after it was previously available.



It seems to be a common thing with the Holidays in this game. They only add them for the current year, and when the next year rolls around, they remove them from the past year. That and the fact they want to you connect to the internet to unlock the holiday when the time is ready either means they are forcefully stopping time travelers from having fun, or they really like to micromanage.

ETA: Either way, I see this detrimental to the future of the game unless they release a final update to unlock the holidays permanently for years to come. Imagine playing New Leaf or GCN with no holidays.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 20, 2021)

I just recently bought a new switch and got ACNH again, I was pretty upset Brewster still isn’t here. 
Hopefully they have something good lined up!


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 20, 2021)

Kind of a shame that Pocket Camp has way more content and constant events going on yet NH gets barely anything.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 20, 2021)

slzzpz said:


> Kind of a shame that Pocket Camp has way more content and constant events going on yet NH gets barely anything.


I fully agree, I know maybe developing/adding stuff for Pocket Camp is much easier since it's a mobile game, but it's such a shame how little attention acnh has gotten for the past several months.

btw love your signature! I love my culture being appreciated 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2021

I'm honestly very disappointed with how the game has been managed. People say it's wrong to complain about not having certain feature in the current game because "this isn't new leaf 2.0" but honestly they removed so many features and items that had been on the franchise for decades. 

I also feel a great lack of online and multiplayer features. Compared to other games, there's really not much you can do on multiplayer than just wandering around the island or maybe trading objects. I really wish they added features like multiplayer, or something like Tortimer island, where you could meet random people. I truly miss Tortimer island, it was like my second favorite feature on acnl.

Saying the game is currently dead is not even an overstatement, it's a reality. You can see, for example, on Google Trends, how low the search results for Animal Crossing have been since December.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jul 20, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Do we know when or why the fireworks were removed?
> 
> I was surprised to see they would remove or re-lock a holiday after it was previously available.


It's a combination of the "anti-TT" thing the devs have (as JKDOS pointed) and the fact that every yearly event has been tweaked/updated for the new year. iirc, they only remove the 2020 version of the event with the last possible update- so it makes sense they leave the event as much as they can before they "cut it out" in order to work on it between that update and the one where it will be re-released.

Fireworks may see new items for sale at Redd's- as the others were quietly added to the daily stock of Nook's Cranny after August 2020. Or new boppers- with the way they reworked May Day, they show that they don't fear having some items being able to be obtained only once.

All events/seasonal items and things such as Zodiac animals will probably be updated with a definitive version once development for the game wraps-up that will be available forever.




TillyGoesMeow said:


> ...The holidays were ALWAYS meant to be in the game, so that's not a surprise, and they're super similar to last year. When it comes to NPCs, some of them talk less/have less of a role than in NL...


Just a couple of questions, but aren't yearly events that change, even if they are super similar, an improvement over any other game on the franchise? I have only seen that Fishing/Bugs competitions on past games kind of changed since they asked for different sizes or fish?, contraty to the ones on NH that always go for # of catches. But on past games, all events are exactly the same, right?

And aren't there more NPCs that talk more/have more of a role than NL? From what I have seen, the mere fact that Tom, Timmy and Tommy have a whole story (as little as it was) on this game would make them have much more than the incarnations where they were just shopkeepers? I know that Blathers was completely neutered on NL and he regained his personality on this game because someone once pointed how you once again are able to read his dialogue. Celeste was a shopkeeper on NL too if I'm not mistaken, she now has a similar role but the extra of having stories to tell (or did she tell stories on NL too?) Flick and C.J. also seem to have a bigger role than their predecessors, with the whole model-thing, extra money and challenge (C.J.)- I thought Nat and Chip were only there for the tourneys.

I ask this because maybe there is info missing from the wiki, but all those characters seem to be the opposite of what you described. Isabelle seems to be the one everyone sees as having a downgrade, which I guess is correct with the removal of the PWP and all those things she did, right? But aside from her, which others? (obviously not counting the ones that were removed/replaced). Mable/Sable seem to have the same role, Wilbur/Orville probably have the same role as Porter and other standard shopkeepers like Saharah or Redd also seem to be the same. Maybe Wisp? Depending on the importance of him being everything amiibo and now being a minigame? But like said, I'm basing this on the wikis and the gameplay I've seen, so maybe I'm missing some other roles/dialogue.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 20, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> It's a combination of the "anti-TT" thing the devs have (as JKDOS pointed) and the fact that every yearly event has been tweaked/updated for the new year. iirc, they only remove the 2020 version of the event with the last possible update- so it makes sense they leave the event as much as they can before they "cut it out" in order to work on it between that update and the one where it will be re-released.
> 
> Fireworks may see new items for sale at Redd's- as the others were quietly added to the daily stock of Nook's Cranny after August 2020. Or new boppers- with the way they reworked May Day, they show that they don't fear having some items being able to be obtained only once.
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna reply further to this bc I really don't wanna argue about it. But,

NL also did seasonal content with new furniture, so not an improvement. I wouldn't count that as an improvement, they just changed who ran the fishing/bug competition with someone younger related to them.  I've reread this three times and I'm confused as to what you're asking.  What do you mean by them being exactly the same on other games? all of the fishing events are still the same in this game I'm very confused lmao.

There are numerous NPCs that are simply absent (brewster, katie, blanca, tortimer, lyle, i could go ON) so no I don't think replacing two NPCs with someone else is "improvement" when so much other content from the previous game got taken away. Label also does much less and her role bascially became gracie's in this game instead lol. Like I said, I won't roll over for breadcrumbs having a "little story" is a low bar. Tom had stories with Sable and the children before this game too. Again, it's nothing new. What do you mean you could read his dialogue? Celeste telling stories is recycled from wild world and city folk. She also loses her crush she had on tom nook. I think this just shows how she's steadily declined tbh. I really think CJ and Flick's appeal is that they're cute. There was a bug series in NL too that you got for participating in the bug-off. Again, with the sheer amount of NPCs they took out of the game, I don't think giving a few NPCs the ability to buy more things from you (especially since reese & cyrus are no longer in town, selling things is more difficult than the previous game) make it an improvement.

I never said Isabelle didn't get a downgrade, she definitely does nothing now even though I love her lmao. You already listed some, and showed how NPCs that were taken out were just merged into multiple personalities. I already mentioned Label. Kicks has less personality & now just shows up. Taking out dr. shrink just makes k.k. sing in the town center and imo is way less cool than him being in an entire club.
I never stated NL was perfect, but I do not think NH is a "great" game.

& honestly at the end of the day it's going to be up to opinions people have. I just don't think any of the updates* have been special or great. It's all stuff that should have been put in up front.


EDIT TL;DR: basically I think if this is your first game you'll probably like it (that's good, glad you're having a good time!). But if you're a returning player you might be disappointed.


----------



## bebebese (Jul 20, 2021)

@RollingAntony not the op you're talking to, but to fill you in a bit on some npcs:
- Daisy Mae's role is the same as Joan's 
- CJ and Flick both take on Chip and Nat's respective roles of hosting the tourneys, and have their own "visitor" roles, the problem I have with this (and maybe other returning players) is that in the NL tourneys, the prizes were an entire unique furniture set and a random furniture item each time you bet the current high score. This and the fact that cj and flicks other role is just buying fish and bugs when there were other visitor npcs that had a bit more to them (like katrinas fortune telling or gracies car/fashion challenge) leaves me feeling a bit short changed
- pascal's role is the same overall, although in wild world he was part of a weird trading tree to get the gold axe
- redd is the same
- shrunk was replaced by villagers
- Harriet, although not a visitor, got replaced by the mirror so you don't get to do the wire little quiz to get your hair done
- wendell got replaced with the design portal. He used to give special premade patterns in exchange for food. Idk how I feel about him getting nixed like that as I personally never really cared for his patterns but I do miss his dialogue 
- gulliver/gullivarr's challenge is very simple this time around, although similar to the CF version of digging up spaceship parts. The CF version was a very rare event, not a weekly visit. In NL you could at least learn something as Gulliver had lost his memory and would ask you questions about where he was going, and you'd get an item related to that country
- In NL Saharah would give you both a wallpaper and flooring for 3000 bells, though rugs weren't a thing before NH. in cf and ww you would have to run around and make deliveries for her. Having her just be a walking shop this time around is a lot less fun and charming 
- celeste - I would actually argue that she has more of a role in NH, as it's fun to collect recipes, though I understand why people miss the observatory
- leif... See cj and flick. It's weird to have someone who used to have a fixed shop suddenly become a "special visitor" when they just do the same thing they always did. Same with kicks. 
- labelle basically replaces gracies nl challenge but, again, as there's no ultimate prize of a new store upgrade, this feels like a washout as a returning player
- brewster, kappn, lyle, lottie, Digby and tortimer are all awol

It's also funny you mention Tom, Tommy and Timmy having a story in NH when in previous games, after playing for some time, Tom Nook would act differently and you could ask him about it. He'd tell you about his relationship with the twins and the Able Sisters. That not being in NH also adds to the impersonal feeling of the game, imo. Blathers also had a similar event in WW, iirc.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 20, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> I'm not gonna reply further to this bc I really don't wanna argue about it. But,
> 
> NL also did seasonal content with new furniture, so not an improvement. I wouldn't count that as an improvement, they just changed who ran the fishing/bug competition with someone younger related to them.  I've reread this three times and I'm confused as to what you're asking.  What do you mean by them being exactly the same on other games? all of the fishing events are still the same in this game I'm very confused lmao.
> 
> ...


I fully agree. I don't think it's really the lack of monthly updates that most people are upset about. It's the fact that they sold us an unfinished game from the get go and are giving us half baked "updates" to try to make up for it. They already delayed the game before so I would have hated to see the sad state it was in at that point in time, yikes. 
NL had its issues (PWPs suuuuuucked so bad I can't even) but the fact that NH removed several NPCs, furniture and clothing just makes the game feel rushed. It's like they sucked the soul out of the game and gave it to us knowing we'd buy it because it says Animal Crossing on it. It's pathetic and those that are upset have every reason to be. We were cheated, in my opinion. 
For those that like the game, that's totally cool and I'm happy. But that doesn't mean others can't be upset with a product they spent their money on.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 20, 2021)

I hope we get a update soon sometime like the island to play games on with other people


----------



## King koopa (Jul 20, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I fully agree. I don't think it's really the lack of monthly updates that most people are upset about. It's the fact that they sold us an unfinished game from the get go and are giving us half baked "updates" to try to make up for it. They already delayed the game before so I would have hated to see the sad state it was in at that point in time, yikes.
> NL had its issues (PWPs suuuuuucked so bad I can't even) but the fact that NH removed several NPCs, furniture and clothing just makes the game feel rushed. It's like they sucked the soul out of the game and gave it to us knowing we'd buy it because it says Animal Crossing on it. It's pathetic and those that are upset have every reason to be. We were cheated, in my opinion.
> For those that like the game, that's totally cool and I'm happy. But that doesn't mean others can't be upset with a product they spent their money on.


YES! That's what I've been trying to say. I mean i'm not going to act like new leaf was perfect, because it isn't, but I can see why some of the community prefers it over new horizons. I agree with @Corrie as well, I think the main issue here is the quality of the updates, not getting them. I think the reason why most of the community is unhappy with how the game is is because of the updates not adding much.. or anything for that matter and only being for holidays. I know some of the team is also working on splatoon 3 as we speak, but not EVERYONE is. And I think everyone has the right to be disappointed right now because Nintendo promised years of updates and to get at a point where we've gotten nothing since march... it makes people wonder what's going on. And that's ok. I don't think anyone's trying to rush Nintendo, it's just they want Nintendo to stick with their promise


----------



## Moritz (Jul 20, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> And I think everyone has the right to be disappointed right now because Nintendo promised years of updates and to get at a point where we've gotten nothing since march... it makes people wonder what's going on. And that's ok. I don't think anyone's trying to rush Nintendo, it's just they want Nintendo to stick with their promise


I'm pretty sure they never promised this.
They said they would add free updates to the game, and they said they hoped players would be able to find things in the game for years to come, but that does not mean they promised new updates giving people new stuff to find for years.

If I am wrong I would be happy to be proved otherwise, but I just dont think this was actually said by nintendo.





__





						One moment, please...
					





					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi I kinda have a genuine question:
For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?

Obviously so many people want Brewster, a store upgrade, etc. but I don’t really see how those things could bring a lot of longevity to the game since the core gameplay wouldn’t really change.

I definitely could see how improving villagers would make a big difference though, by adding more favors, activities, and more dialogue that is spread between the island


----------



## kayleee (Jul 20, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Hi I kinda have a genuine question:
> For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?
> 
> Obviously so many people want Brewster, a store upgrade, etc. but I don’t really see how those things could bring a lot of longevity to the game since the core gameplay wouldn’t really change.
> ...


I haven't given up/quit the game, but I definitely play a lot less than I did the first few months I had it -- I play it like once or twice a month now. However, to answer your question, what would bring me back to playing more regularly is more furniture. If they just added furniture from past games -- doesn't even have to be new items -- I feel like that would bring a LOT of players back. The main thing I enjoy about the game is decorating, and as it stands I feel like the furniture options are so limited I have no reason to change up my house/areas of my island, because there aren't any items available that I would want to use instead lol.,


----------



## Moritz (Jul 20, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Hi I kinda have a genuine question:
> For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?
> 
> Obviously so many people want Brewster, a store upgrade, etc. but I don’t really see how those things could bring a lot of longevity to the game since the core gameplay wouldn’t really change.
> ...


I still play the game so the question is totally not directed at me. But my play time is far from as high as it was a few months back and not even close to launch.

Mini games to play solo and with friends. 
And more things to do with your villagers.
Perhaps the ability to redecorate your villagers houses so I was free to actually deliver stuff when I'm asked to without ruining that villager forever haha

I've fully decorated so the last thing I need is more furniture. And things like brewster would just extend my daily play time by approx 2 minutes.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 20, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Hi I kinda have a genuine question:
> For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?
> 
> Obviously so many people want Brewster, a store upgrade, etc. but I don’t really see how those things could bring a lot of longevity to the game since the core gameplay wouldn’t really change.
> ...


If they brought back a good amount of the past furniture sets and clothing, accessories, shoes, etc, then that would help A LOT for me. It seems like the main focus in NH is decorating but yet, it has so little furniture. It's odd and makes decorating for me, not so fun. I have a lot of space on my island that I'd love to decorate but without a lot of the furniture, it makes it boring to do.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 20, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Hi I kinda have a genuine question:
> For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?
> 
> Obviously so many people want Brewster, a store upgrade, etc. but I don’t really see how those things could bring a lot of longevity to the game since the core gameplay wouldn’t really change.
> ...



I'm still playing some, so I can't speak for anyone else, but I think it would need to be the accumulation of the things we've heard about from the datamines rather than one or two specific things.

@Rosch had a good write up about the most recent datamine a while back https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...cnh-content-in-the-works.593588/post-10019379

There's also still stuff from the original April 2020 datamine that hasn't appeared or been explained yet, iirc: https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2..._datamine_reveals_exciting_potential_features

I understand Nintendo is unlikely to implement most of these features at the same time, and some may never be implemented. Looking at the glass half full though, if most of this stuff got added over time, I think it could be quite a bit of content when added together.


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 20, 2021)

Sprinkles_penguin said:


> btw love your signature! I love my culture being appreciated




Thanks! Love to represent when I can!



psiJordan said:


> For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?



Probably more buildings like the cafe. I would really love an update to terraforming though. Wish it was more like how you decorate your home, grid style instead of 1 plot at a time...takes way too long for those of us who like to change the island up every so often.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 20, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Hi I kinda have a genuine question:
> For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?
> 
> Obviously so many people want Brewster, a store upgrade, etc. but I don’t really see how those things could bring a lot of longevity to the game since the core gameplay wouldn’t really change.
> ...


I really don't know if there would be any one specific thing that would have me running to the game. I boot it up every now and then, but most times I don't even do anything remotely worthy of saving so I just quit without saving a lot of the times now.

I would have to say more things to do with multiplayer. Give us a reason to want to come to each other's islands and not just because we want to show off/brag about what we did. You can only get so much mileage out of that.

There's a lot of things that I just don't think they will ever implement that I would want to come back. Like villager dialogue and interactivity being reworked, fixed rng, and overall more engaging. To have them visit homes like in NL, play hide and seek, better errands, so forth.

Better furniture selections. The game feels so bloated with color variations with furniture/clothes. I know a lot of people who have cataloged everything, including the colors. But imagine if we could just customize the common orderables.

Shop upgrades...what I really liked about the other games and feel like this one is missing on is progression. Yes you can terraform your island, but there isn't any acknowledgement to that. You could literally spend so much time making the most amazing island or just throw stuff haphazardly (but still get 5stars because of the requirements)

I don't expect any of this to happen, but if we even got one decent update I would come back to experience it. Right now fireworks and 4 seasonal new items isn't having me foam at the mouth.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 20, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Hi I kinda have a genuine question:
> For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?



To be fair I haven't quite quit the game, but I play with less and less frequency each time. Something I NEED in New Horizons is multiplayer minigames and some sort of Tortimer Island? Where you can interact with random strangers. I feel like there's a great lack of online options besides from trading stuff, which isn't really something I'd spend hours on.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 20, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Hi I kinda have a genuine question:
> For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?
> 
> Obviously so many people want Brewster, a store upgrade, etc. but I don’t really see how those things could bring a lot of longevity to the game since the core gameplay wouldn’t really change.
> ...



I still play, but not very much as I have prioritized other hobbies and video games above it at the moment. It was about August last year that took a break from the game until late October, because we were hyped since March for some features, and come August, we still didn't have much, and we're not much better right now aside from Pumpkins, and Mario and Sanrio.

I'm not saying Nintendo shouldn't add Brewster, but adding him would not increase the amount of time I'm currently giving NH, though it would hype me a bit. Quality of Life changes would greatly help. The one thing that would definitely get me playing more than right now is a New Game+ option.

Ultimately

*Things that could really get more playing more:*
    * New Game+ type option (Restarting an Animal Crossing game has always had a great effect on me playing more as I rebuild up the town. But with New Horizons, I certainly don't want to lose all the learned DIYs or clothing I have collected)


*Things that would increase the time and frequency I play the game*
    * Club LOL with DJ K.K. (Often times before New Horizons came out, I quit New Leaf, but would get on just to go the the Club)
    * More variety in furniture (I'd love to see more variety in Nook's store so I can decorate my house some more)
    * HHD like feature (I wanted to list this above, but I must understand that after I do all 10 of my villagers homes, there will be nothing left to do except redo them, which I probably would rather no do)
 * Add an option so we can visit another dream while leaving a dream. I hate having to wake up and restart the entire process to have another dream.
    * Improved game dialogue. Everything I do in the game requires me to mash my button. "Do you want to use the crafting table?", "Do you want to look in the cabinet", "You want to use the dressing room?", "Do you want to continue crafting", "Do you want to invite or out", "do you want local or wifi", "do you want Friends, Best Friends, or Dodo?", "Do you want friend dodo or stranger dodo?"
    * Unbreakable gold tools. (I haven't used a golden tool since this game released. We work hard for them, and they still break in the end. I've learned to just repair my regular tools or buy more from the shop. Golden tools can't be repaired, so I see them as a novelty item, and a waste of a gold nugget)


These are some things that would help get me playing some more, of course, there is a huge laundry list of changes I dream of. 





						If you could make an update for the game, what would you change?
					

I know a lot of people (including me) would like nh to get more updates, and I'm curious what the community would change about the game. This can be anything, from minor changes, like being able to gift villagers who are sitting down, or big changes, like qol changes. For me, I would add a place...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Hi I kinda have a genuine question:
> For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?
> 
> Obviously so many people want Brewster, a store upgrade, etc. but I don’t really see how those things could bring a lot of longevity to the game since the core gameplay wouldn’t really change.
> ...



If I was being honest, there probably isn't anything that would bring me back to the game. In previous titles, I loved the element of discovery and unlocking shops through months and months of hard work. I liked decorating too, but only to a limited extent. The game was never about that for me, so NH is inherently not my sort of game. I might have gotten more into terraforming if it were easier to do, there are honestly better-decorating games out there. Villager interactions and online playing with friends were also a big part of the series for me- multiplayer in NH is not as fun imo. So on that front maybe Nintendo could bring back mini-games. I loved the updated designs of the villagers in NH but once I had met them all and had many of them on my island, there isn't really anything more to do with them. No quests, everyone talks about the dialogue but it is lacking imo and there aren't even any house visits anymore. So I guess, to sum up, I would just need significantly more game for me to play again. That is not going to happen, that isn't what NH is about, so my time with it is over. And that's just fine with me, I got enough hours out of it to be a worthy purchase.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jul 20, 2021)

I do appreciate the replies that Tilly and bebebese gave me. And I'm being honest, it's great to see how people view older games and the content they offered, because although most of that I can learn by reading a wiki, the way fans treat older content isn't usually perceived on the "neutral" way wikis report things.

However, I also think it highlights how discussion of this game goes around. New Horizons isn't only compared to its direct predecessor, but to all its predecessors at once. Things that have changed since like the second or third game are pointed as reasons of why New Horizons is "disappointing for older players" (or other expressions), it seems it doesn't matter those things disappeared ages ago. And that's why discussing the game is so... confusing, for the lack of a better word.


Let's see:



Spoiler: like always, its lengthy



Tilly directly said _"When it comes to NPCs, some of them talk less/have less of a role than in *NL..*.". _They specifically mentioned that compared to New Leaf. 

Nookipedia doesn't mention anything about Tom Nook mentioning his past with Sable and the Nooklings on NL, I know he has episodes on WW/CF and also something on HHD(?). So either I'm missing something from the wiki or I now know that NL also had all that extra dialogue and information about him. If that's the case, then thanks for telling me.

I also didn't find anything about Celeste telling you the myths behind the constellations on previous games. If she did tell the exact same stories on WW/CF, but not NL, then that means the NH is bringing back things that were lost on NL, right?. The crush mentioned on Tom Nook is also exclusive to those games from what I see, so again, NH isn't the one cutting content.

If we're talking about the roles and dialogue of NPCs like Chip/C.J. and Nat/Flick, why does the preference of certain furniture sets/prizes is brought up? (because thinking one set is superior to the other is purely preference). If Nat and Flick only hosted the events, no mater how much you don't like the new fish/bug series or the bug sets, Flick and C.J. _have_ more roles and dialogue. It's ok if you don't care that they buy fish/bugs at x1.5 cost, but that is something new to that kind of character, something _more_.

I also don't see how Label has less of a role than on New Leaf... Wasn't she a shopkeeper there? Did she have something else aside from being a shopkeeper and thus, having limited dialogue that I'm not seeing? New Horizons has her doing the fashion checks, giving exclusive clothing and she also has a friendship mechanic attached to her. I get that some people may prefer unlocking a visual building after 4 times, but I must be missing something.

I have seen gameplay of people shopping at Kick's on New Leaf and well, it's more or less the same shopkeeper dialogue he has now on NH. Was there other places where Kicks could have shown personality? Brewster?

Pascal having another role on WW is also not on NL, from what I see.

I really think calling Gulliver's quest NL something you could learn is a bit of a stretch, but it's personal interpretation of the value. I don't think it relates to the discussion of its role (quiz vs activity is the same) but I guess that if he has the learning bit and the normal dialogue, then he has more dialogue indeed.

Once again, Saharah having an activity was on WW, not NL.

Liking an established shop which I guess made sense on NL vs liking a stall which makes sense on NH is again, a personal preference. It's not an objective view of diminished role or dialogue compared to NL.

Blathers having an episode on WW and his personality-filled dialogue is also not on NL.

I know that there are missing NPCs, I wasn't arguing about that because for some of them, it all boils down to personal preference of how the content is delivered. For example, Dr. Shrunk's role of giving reactions (and the dialogue associated) was moved to the neighbors on this game- wether you prefer one or the other is mostly subjective. Others don't have their content replaced, but yes, I understand that even if some NPCs had a handful of lines or whatever, they are loved/liked by someone and that's fair, I'm not saying anything about that. But that wasn't my point, because you can't compare the role and dialogue of a character on two games if one isn't on the other, like... it's obvious and I know that many people care about older characters even if they seem to had only standard shopkeeping dialogue (something is better than zero, right?)


Like, I don't know. I have never said that people can't be disappointed with New Horizons, because everyone has their own opinions and preferences (even if I still find the notion of people calling it "incomplete" just because it doesn't cater to them totally hilarious). It's a different game, with different things. But it always seems to be compared, to its minimun detail, with ALL other Animal Crossing games ever, at the same time. And even when comparisons end up on NH' favor, there is always something that glosses over them (like, people saying there is few clothing even tho it has more than amiibo'd NL). People usually never mention how many things have been scrapped through the years, most of the time all the flaws are only attributed to New Horizons. There is usually a complete lack of nuance when discussing this game and information about older titles gets so confusing when people bring up things from two decades ago as a reason why NH sucks or whatever. Like I said previously, I'm either missing something from the wiki(s) or I just can't know what people are comparing. It just makes everything confusing, and even more for players new to the series- or at least on my case, maybe it's just my way of trying to learn and watching how what I can see from gameplays/wikis doesn't line up with the things people say.

For example, the talk about upgrades and progression unlocks. From what I see, NL had 1 museum upgrade (adding the shop), 1 fortune telling upgrade (tent -> building) and 4 T&T shop upgrades (Junction -> Mart -> Super -> T.I.Y. -> Emporium) and some visitors/characters were unlocked like Harriet. NH has 2 museum upgrades (tent -> building -> art), 2 T&T shop upgrades (tent -> building -> upgraded), 1 tailors' upgrade (stall -> building) and 1 Resident Services upgrade (tent -> building)- and some visitors/characters were unlocked like K.K. If we add everything, both have 6! So, once again, I'm confused at how so many people say this game has no upgrades whereas previous games where thriving. Either I'm completely missing or not actually understanding the info I can gather round the Internet (please correct me if I'm missing something indeed) or people are being hyperbolic about the older games/they are disregarding some of the things on NH due to personal preferences(?). There could be a discussion about how it seems that NH had those 6 upgrades happen on a shorter timeframe compared to older games, and how that may impact the perception of the feeling of being rewarded for example, but instead, everything is always reduced to "there was more before". I'm up for learning about older games, and grateful when people do instruct me on that, so seeing takes that are disproven with math or the like is kind of a downer. Oh and the attitude sometimes present insisting on separating "older" players vs "new" players is also a bit tiresome at times.



Oh and because it's needed, no, I don't think NH is a perfect game. I do think there can be better things added/fixed. I'm also not saying people can't feel disappointed or whatever about NH. They can keep complaining, doing constructive criticism or whatever a year and half later.

But anyways, I think at this point it's not worth to have a discussion about this game but I do wanted to make it clear why it has become so confusing/worthless. 'twas usually fun while it lasted, looking forward to being happy with the probable new items for the Fireworks update or whatever- see ya around on other topics. I'd tell you that I hope you keep enjoying New Horizons but some of you are clearly not doing that so... uh... keep enjoying the older games! That way everyone is happy.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 20, 2021)

When NH was announced, many fans, myself included, came with expectations that NH would be the definitive AC experience -- that it would build around and improve on what NL had been.

But lo and behold: missing NPCs, missing items, watered-down holidays and seasonal events, lack of multiplayer features, etc.

No matter how you look at it, the main gripe with ACNH was, and still is, the cut content and features. If this is addressed sooner and put into the game, the reception would be a lot different in the coming days. And I SERIOUSLY hope that the upcoming update  is the blessing we've all been waiting for.

please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please....


----------



## Corrie (Jul 20, 2021)

Rosch said:


> When NH was announced, many fans, myself included, came with expectations that NH would be the definitive AC experience -- that it would build around and improve on what NL had been.
> 
> But lo and behold: missing NPCs, missing items, watered-down holidays and seasonal events, lack of multiplayer features, etc.
> 
> ...


Yep! Exactly. 

NH is basically the Pokemon Sword/Shield of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 20, 2021)

Rosch said:


> And I SERIOUSLY hope that the upcoming update  is the blessing we've all been waiting for.
> please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please....



I was thinking about this yesterday...should the upcoming update fail (and I have a nasty feeling it will), what're we looking at in terms of next possible timeframe...Halloween?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 20, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Yep! Exactly.
> 
> NH is basically the Pokemon Sword/Shield of Animal Crossing.


Basically, expect they thankfully didn't go the dlc route sword and shield did


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 20, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> I was thinking about this yesterday...should the upcoming update fail (and I have a nasty feeling it will), what're we looking at in terms of next possible timeframe...Halloween?


Yeah I think in September of last year we got a trailer telling us how to shake acorns. So probably October.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 20, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Basically, expect they thankfully didn't go the dlc route sword and shield did


Ah true! But shhhh, don't say that too loud in case Nintendo hears lololol


----------



## Rosch (Jul 20, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> I was thinking about this yesterday...should the upcoming update fail (and I have a nasty feeling it will), what're we looking at in terms of next possible timeframe...Halloween?


Yep. Going by the game's major holidays, Halloween is the next possible date.

The internal updates seem to approach it by seasons.

ver1.0.0 was *Launch*
ver1.1.0 was *ReleaseDatePatch* (Bunny Day)
ver1.2.0 was *Ver1Spring* (Leif, Redd, Nature Day, Museum Day, May Day, Wedding Season)
ver1.3.0 was *Ver1Summer *(Pascal, Gullivarr, diving)
ver1.4.0 was *Ver1Summer2 *(Luna, Fireworks)
ver1.5.0 was *Ver1Autumn *(Halloween)
ver1.6.0 was *Ver1Winter *(Turkey Day, Toy Day)
ver1.7.0 was *NewYear2021 *(Festivale)
ver1.8.0 was *Spring1st2021 *(Super Mario 35th Anniversary)
ver1.9.0 was *Spring2nd2021 *(Sanrio, Bunny Day 2021)
ver1.10.0 was *Summer1st2021 *(Museum Day, May Day, Wedding Season 2021)
So the next one is most likely *Summer2nd2021* (Fireworks 2021). Then Fall (Halloween 2021), then Winter (Turkey Day, Toy Day 2021).


----------



## wolfie1 (Jul 21, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Hi I kinda have a genuine question:
> For people that gave up/quit playing the game, is there a specific update you’re looking for that will bring you back into playing the game regularly?
> 
> Obviously so many people want Brewster, a store upgrade, etc. but I don’t really see how those things could bring a lot of longevity to the game since the core gameplay wouldn’t really change.
> ...



Honestly, I feel this game is lacking SO MANY things that it'd be unreleastic to say that, if they were added, I'd play it again, because that simply won't happen.

For starters, this game is severely lacking in the interaction aspect. Villagers act like flowerpots and the only requests they have is "give this to X" or "bring me a fish/bug", with the occasional "I lost my bag/pouch/book" and "do you want to go hunt for my treasure?". Where are the hide-and-seek minigames, the "go fetch me this villager", the house visits (whether planned or unplanned), the "bury this capsule for me and dig it up in a month" and many more? Their dialogue is repetitive, although I agree the last time I played some months ago it had been tweaked; I don't know what the current state is, though. They just look cute and admittedly the best they've ever looked, but that's it.

Secondly, there are not enough relevant furniture items and the most iconic collections (regal, astro, etc.) have been scrapped in favor of others, instead of just adding both of them. My house used to feature all of Gracie's collection and the Gorgeous Set was my favorite one. Now, both these collections and the NPC that used to sell them are nowhere to be seen.

And speaking of which, many NPCs have been removed and the few that have survived are as useful as a chocolate teapot. They're lifeless and they've been reduced to a fraction of what they used to be. I don't know if it has to do with being politically correct or not, but they all sound the same and most of them are NPCs you'll just want to interact once due to their uselessness (looking at you, Label). I personally don't care about Brewster but it's true he's been there for years now so it doesn't make sense for him and many others (Katrina, Gracie, Kapp'n, etc.) to be completely disregarded like that.

Also, the lack of upgrades for some buildings is difficult to understand. Why has more than a whole year gone by and the shop hasn't received an update in this period of time other than the initial one? This whole "deserted island" doesn't make sense anymore for most players who have been playing since day 1 or close to that date. Their islands most likely couldn't look less of a deserted island at this point, so making it look like it's difficult for resources to get there doesn't make sense now. The same applies to Resident Services customizations or your own house. New Leaf used to have more variety in that regard (in fact, there's zero customization options for Resident Services, and it looks, if not exactly the same, very similar to the NL town hall). I could add to this the lack of new/already-existing-but-not-in-the-game buildings and not just the customization of the ones currentl found in NH.

Finally, the Nook Mile Islands feature is rendered useless after a period of time has gone by. I think this was meant to substitute the island from NL where you went to catch exclusive fish and play online if you didn't find some stupid person who wouldn't let you go back. You could play minigames that have been discarded and take home durians, bananas, lychees and lemons and plant them in your own town, but, of course, they're not here. Neither are perfect fruits.

Honestly, I believe trading all of this for the ability to modify the terrain and place furniture outside isn't that worth it after all this time. They're cool features, but once the island looks exactly like you want it to look, you probably won't use that feature afgain. I didn't think about that at the beginning because I didn't even know the extent to which this game was missing these features (and probably more I've forgotten).

Sorry for the long rant, it's just I wanted this game to be the "ultimate" experience but instead it's been a disappointment to me (and many others, I see). So to answer your question: if all of the above was added, I'd consider picking the game up again.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 21, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Dude, we don’t need an update every two weeks or less. Don’t rush the devs for not updating the game as often as you want. Nintendo has a bunch of games and they can’t just update one game when they have others. The employees there have families to support especially during the pandemic and their families need them more than a video game.



I don't think people are asking for an update every two weeks.... But we haven't had an update of any kind for a while now, and it's starting to make a lot of people upset which is completely OK. (I'm starting to feel unmotivated and bored of the game myself). 

Yes they have other games on board that they need to pay attention too, but that doesn't mean they should leave ACNH completely in the dust, which is what it feels like they have done. I don't think it's unfair to be upset about not having an update for months, since so many people are burnt out or even just completely done with the game and won't be returning to it. Everyone's feelings here are valid, and no one is full on attacking Nintendo's devs from what I have seen.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Basically, expect they thankfully didn't go the dlc route sword and shield did


 Yet.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 21, 2021)

Sprinkles_penguin said:


> Yet.


don't say that


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> I don't think people are asking for an update every two weeks.... But we haven't had an update of any kind for a while now, and it's starting to make a lot of people upset which is completely OK. (I'm starting to feel unmotivated and bored of the game myself).
> 
> Yes they have other games on board that they need to pay attention too, but that doesn't mean they should leave ACNH completely in the dust, which is what it feels like they have done. I don't think it's unfair to be upset about not having an update for months, since so many people are burnt out or even just completely done with the game and won't be returning to it. Everyone's feelings here are valid, and no one is full on attacking Nintendo's devs from what I have seen.


Plus the updates we have gotten thus far have yet to address many of the issues that fans have been talking about since launch. The only noteworthy update we got was diving/Redd and Leif/bushes (and maybe pumpkins/sanrio/mario but those are kinda smallish in the grand scheme) but that's all the bigger updates that we haven't gotten in the span of almost a 1-n-half year.

And swimming/diving on an island should had been a thing from the start if you ask me lol. Part of me thinks those big updates that happened soon after launch were just not ready to be implemented. So even after their initial delay, they were still behind.



TillyGoesMeow said:


> don't say that


I wouldn't put it past them, especially since they never bothered to find a work around for multiple islands on one switch system.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 21, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> Honestly, I believe trading all of this for the ability to modify the terrain and place furniture outside isn't that worth it after all this time.



I don't think I could ever part with putting furniture outside, but the terraforming is definitely a feature I'd trade in for some others. I feel that feature has caused me more depression than it should have. I don't even touch that feature anymore. It felt great at first to have the power to remove the rivers, ngl.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I don't think I could ever part with putting furniture outside, but the terraforming is definitely a feature I'd trade in for some others. I feel that feature has caused me more depression than it should have. I don't even touch that feature anymore. It felt great at first to have the power to remove the rivers, ngl.


If they would just rework how terraforming works or give it QoL features that would fix a lot of issues for many on the fence. Heck even disabling auto-save when terraforming would be great. Finished and not liking what you did? Just shut the game off and now you don't have to worry about undoing what you did piece by piece.

Auto-save and not allowing cloud saves (before) were all set in place to counter cheating (in Nintendo's mind) but in the end they just seemed to punish and restrict everyone. It's like making laws. It's only going to affect law abiding citizens. For the record, I don't care what anyone does with their game.


----------



## sicHighbeams (Jul 21, 2021)

Am I the only one that wants more fruit? Like bananas and persimmons and stuff? Even though I doubt we will get them.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 21, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Heck even disabling auto-save when terraforming would be great. Finished and not liking what you did? Just shut the game off and now you don't have to worry about undoing what you did piece by piece.



This has been something I've wanted since getting terraforming. It's sucks I can't experiment without causing permanent damage/changes. It would be more freeing if we could experiment and then have a chance to apply changes or revert.




sicHighbeams said:


> Am I the only one that wants more fruit? Like bananas and persimmons and stuff? Even though I doubt we will get them.



Even more trees would be neat. We still have the same 3 classic AC trees. Something like birch or willow would be cool


----------



## Moritz (Jul 21, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> This has been something I've wanted since getting terraforming. It's sucks I can't experiment without causing permanent damage/changes. It would be more freeing if we could experiment and then have a chance to apply changes or revert.


Yeah, I strongly disagree with making terraforming easier or anything because I believe the heart of the game is and always has been putting in effort and earning your rewards. No short cuts. Things as big as designing your island should not be quick and easy.

However... with how hard it is, a way to reverse what you just did would be very handy.
I once spent hours making something, hated it, and then spent hours putting it back to how it was.

The plus side was it didn't go back exactly as it was before and I actually preferred it a lot more after. But the changes made did not really reflect how many hours it should have taken.


----------



## Berrymia (Jul 21, 2021)

Guys I’m so sad lol. I miss posting ac but I just can’t get myself to play it again..and for me, the burn out doesn’t apply, I binged new leaf so much more when I got it..
I’m just so disappointed they gave us this unfinished game and then those mediocre updates...this game had the potential to become the best game in the franchise had they fully committed and that’s what’s making me sad, like, it had so much potential. Personally I’m done hoping for better updates or content. I might as well go back to NL, I spend over 900 hrs on that and for NH it’s “only” 400ish- for me as animal crossing fan that’s not that much :< 
Sorry for my ramblings I’m just so sad abt the state of the game lol


----------



## sicHighbeams (Jul 21, 2021)

I think that all they need to do is add in more in-depth villager interaction and it would fix 60% of peoples gripes with the game.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Yeah, I strongly disagree with making terraforming easier or anything because I believe the heart of the game is and always has been putting in effort and earning your rewards. No short cuts. Things as big as designing your island should not be quick and easy.
> 
> However... with how hard it is, a way to reverse what you just did would be very handy.
> I once spent hours making something, hated it, and then spent hours putting it back to how it was.
> ...


That's literally what JKDOS said. They didn't say to make terraforming easier. Just to be able to undo anything you didn't like without wasting more time.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 21, 2021)

sicHighbeams said:


> I think that all they need to do is add in more in-depth villager interaction and it would fix 60% of peoples gripes with the game.


Yeah, like maybe allowing villagers to vist your house and you can set up times to meet like in New leaf, or maybe they will start clapping when you play an instrument. I bet that alone would bring a lot of players back


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2021)

Visiting would be nice to do again. That would be a lot of fun. Seeing villagers clap when playing with their instruments was always cute and I loved sitting on benches with them when their friendship was high enough and they smiled gleefully. None of these things would bring people back in mass, but they were packed in the older games from day 1 and all those little/simple things helped to make the game feel more alive and that there was always something that you could get into.

By comparison, NL allowed you to make 4 different snow-people types and NH dropped it to just one. Both snowman in the games are similar in every way. So there was nothing new to this and they cut 3/4 of that content. That's quite a big chunk and nothing new was added to this activity.


----------



## sicHighbeams (Jul 21, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> …they cut 3/4 of that content. That's quite a big chunk and nothing new was added to this activity.



Terraforming in its current state and placing items outside was HUGE, but I think that we were hoping that eventually these little things that we loved would be added into the game over time. And at first it looked like that would be the case…


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2021)

sicHighbeams said:


> Terraforming in its current state and placing items outside was HUGE, but I think that we were hoping that eventually these little things that we loved would be added into the game over time. And at first it looked like that would be the case…


Just to clarify, I meant 3/4 of the snow-people content was axed from previous games. You used to be able to make an entire snow family. The pa, ma, boy, and tyke. I don't mean as a whole that 3/4 of AC was cut when it came to NH.

But I will admit that when I saw the diving/Redd and Leif/bushes update that they tricked me into thinking there would be more updates coming soon (or at all) because we honestly don't know what Nintendo/the NH crew has in store. I would like to think with the amount of people who are dropping the title and or voicing their concerns that Nintendo would be trying to plug the drain before it's too late.


----------



## sicHighbeams (Jul 21, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I would like to think with the amount of people who are dropping the title and or voicing their concerns that Nintendo would be trying to plug the drain before it's too late.



Exactly. I hope they are — they FINALLY listened with Pokémon (in a way), so my hope is that they are cooking something big for AC… but we will see.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 21, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> That's literally what JKDOS said. They didn't say to make terraforming easier. Just to be able to undo anything you didn't like without wasting more time.


I'm fully aware of that.
I was addressing the fact other people in this thread had said they wanted it to be easier when I said that part.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm fully aware of that.
> I was addressing the fact other people in this thread had said they wanted it to be easier when I said that part.


Gotcha. You just quoted them and not those others. I wouldn't want terraforming to be super easy either, but it could do with a QoL update. Like even a yellow blip circle where your terraforming tool is going to hit would be ideal. Can't tell you how many times I kept hitting the wrong spot. I felt like Batman from the Lego movie.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 21, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Gotcha. You just quoted them and not those others. I wouldn't want terraforming to be super easy either, but it could do with a QoL update. Like even a yellow blip circle where your terraforming tool is going to hit would be ideal. Can't tell you how many times I kept hitting the wrong spot. I felt like Batman from the Lego movie.


Fully can get behind that. It can be hard to tell at times if you're going to hit it or not. Would be especially helpful for water which can at times just feel very random as to what will happen.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Gotcha. You just quoted them and not those others. I wouldn't want terraforming to be super easy either, but it could do with a QoL update. Like even a yellow blip circle where your terraforming tool is going to hit would be ideal. Can't tell you how many times I kept hitting the wrong spot. I felt like Batman from the Lego movie.


I actually would prefer if terraforming was easier and quicker to do. I work full time and have other obligations so it makes sitting down for hours and hours terraforming a little difficult. Not to mention, the experience is usually frustrating as the aiming of your character is so picky. A grid system or something would make life so much easier haha. I'd personally love that.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I actually would prefer if terraforming was easier and quicker to do. I work full time and have other obligations so it makes sitting down for hours and hours terraforming a little difficult. Not to mention, the experience is usually frustrating as the aiming of your character is so picky. A grid system or something would make life so much easier haha. I'd personally love that.


No I get that. I barely use terraforming. So I can't form much of an opinion on it because I haven't touched it at all (hardly). The fact that I never stopped working during covid when everyone was using this as their escape also is a reason I never bothered to get invested into it.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 21, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I actually would prefer if terraforming was easier and quicker to do. I work full time and have other obligations so it makes sitting down for hours and hours terraforming a little difficult. Not to mention, the experience is usually frustrating as the aiming of your character is so picky. A grid system or something would make life so much easier haha. I'd personally love that.


I agree. I know the point of terraforming is supposed to be hard works you can see the progress that you make, but I think it can be balanced. Maybe and a preview button so you can see what the project you're working on will look like so you can make reasonable fixes if needed. I'd also like 2x2 shovel for land and water, 4x4, and an erase function that can erase multiple parts at once so you don't have to go 1 by one.
I may be a minority of thinking terraforming could be made easier, but it's just my opinion


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I agree. I know the point of terraforming is supposed to be hard works you can see the progress that you make, but I think it can be balanced. Maybe and a preview button so you can see what the project you're working on will look like so you can make reasonable fixes if needed. I'd also like 2x2 shovel for land and water, 4x4, and an erase function that can erase multiple parts at once so you don't have to go 1 by one.
> I may be a minority of thinking terraforming could be made easier, but it's just my opinion


I agree! Besides, imo there's a difference between "hard work" and "inconvenient" and I feel like in a lot of ways, NH falls under the "inconvenient" category. Heck, even in Happy Home Designer it felt easier to decorate and move things. I know it had the touch screen to help but still, something similar would be better I think, compared to hitting things one square at a time.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> No I get that. I barely use terraforming. So I can't form much of an opinion on it because I haven't touched it at all (hardly). The fact that I never stopped working during covid when everyone was using this as their escape also is a reason I never bothered to get invested into it.


I feel that! It's just so slow, I get unmotivated to do anything to my island lolol, even though I'd like to.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I feel that! It's just so slow, I get unmotivated to do anything to my island lolol, even though I'd like to.



Realistically speaking, I know they won't give us a QoL overhaul like being able to select/drag to terraform land/river/path or destroy it in one fell swoop. That's why I suggested the blip marker because that is such an easy thing to implement. The fact that they can't give us a gauge for tools when they will break just screams how little they've done with the content. It looks great when looked from afar, but when you start actually observing it you notice it's got a lot of flaws.

Even like a 15, 10, or 5 block radius in one single line would be better than just one at a time. It's honestly busy work that keeps people using up a lot of time without becoming aware of it until the drudgery wears thin. And I am sure that if they made these things less time consuming that people's time spent on NH would be quite a bit difference. Or they could had spent that time elsewhere in the game.

It's like shaking pine trees for pine cones. There were so many defending Nintendo on that hill how that was fun. I mean if you find that fun, cool, but that ain't my kind of thing when I have work the next day and I feel like I didn't do jack crap that was actually enjoyable.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Realistically speaking, I know they won't give us a QoL overhaul like being able to select/drag to terraform land/river/path or destroy it in one fell swoop. That's why I suggested the blip marker because that is such an easy thing to implement. The fact that they can't give us a gauge for tools when they will break just screams how little they've done with the content. It looks great when looked from afar, but when you start actually observing it you notice it's got a lot of flaws.
> 
> Even like a 15, 10, or 5 block radius in one single line would be better than just one at a time. It's honestly busy work that keeps people using up a lot of time without becoming aware of it until the drudgery wears thin. And I am sure that if they made these things less time consuming that people's time spent on NH would be quite a bit difference. Or they could had spent that time elsewhere in the game.
> 
> It's like shaking pine trees for pine cones. There were so many defending Nintendo on that hill how that was fun. I mean if you find that fun, cool, but that ain't my kind of thing when I have work the next day and I feel like I didn't do jack crap that was actually enjoyable.


I would looooove for a gauge for breakable tools. You'd think that it's kinda obvious to include but apparently not. Also why can you only buy/craft one thing at a time? Sure they give you the "bulk" option but it still sucks. Why can't we choose the quantity? That's such a basic early video game thing. 

Ditto on shaking the trees. I personally don't see how it's fun at all. I'd literally rather do anything else in the game lol. Imo video games are supposed to be fun so like, what? haha


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 21, 2021)

FWIW I still ultimately think the following things:

There was a load of stuff that was more or less complete at time of release (like Leif, Redd and diving) but COVID MASSIVELY slowed down further development of things and it's only now we're truly suffering.
The worst thing missing from the basegame's ultimately "more villager interactions than the most basic things" but I also think it's at least partially down to "giving you more and more power as a player will ultimately end up sidelining villagers, as they end up becoming your playthings more than Actual Beings That Exist (see also "mean villagers" which people seem to think is JUST because they were mean, because OHMYGODGUYSPEOPPLEGETOFFENDEDATANYTHING, instead of "you're basically in charge of them now, of course they're gonna be nice to you")"
New Leaf's very large furniture roster exists because a great deal of it was made during the development of LGTTC and HHD, as opposed to NH where they've basically started from scratch, in HD to boot. However, the lack of some things does kinda suck regardless. SummerUpdate2, pls bring back the old Nintendo toys that Redd had in the fireworks show in NL!
There's a fine line between "actually helpful QOL stuff" and "you have taken away any need to go anywhere and do anything"
Animal Crossing, even though there's a lot in common with it, *especially* with their Switch entries, ultimately has something over Pokemon: the fact it isn't tied to an anime that basically airs every week in Japan, which in turn forces you to constantly churn out new mainline games every few years (despite the fact you're now working on a 3D AND HD console, which is more work).


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jul 21, 2021)

Apparently the acnh playlist got updated yesterday, so we should be seeing a new trailer very soon


----------



## Moritz (Jul 21, 2021)

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Apparently the acnh playlist got updated yesterday, so we should be seeing a new trailer very soonView attachment 386556


Is there any chance this is a vid to say what bugs and stuff to get in August instead of an update?
Or did they stop making those after the first year ended


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jul 21, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Is there any chance this is a vid to say what bugs and stuff to get in August instead of an update?
> Or did they stop making those after the first year ended


They hadn't had a trailer like that since February so I'm hoping it's a new update. I wish we had some sort of leaked info


----------



## rainadash (Jul 21, 2021)

but i see like every playlist was updated yesterday , makes me think it's nothing to do with acnh itself.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 21, 2021)

Usually, there should be a private video in there whenever a trailer is about to be shown. Playlists getting updated doesn't really mean anything.

Also, as mentioned above, *all *the playlists in the official Nintendo YouTube channel were updated. Not just AC.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 21, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Is there any chance this is a vid to say what bugs and stuff to get in August instead of an update?
> Or did they stop making those after the first year ended



Likely not since they made one for August 2020 IIRC


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 22, 2021)

While I'm not playing as much anymore, I'm still looking forward to what updates do come out!


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 22, 2021)

Are you still able to kick patterns away after you’ve placed them on the floor via the terraforming tool? If so they need to get on that, fair enough if I place it down straight from the design app. But if I’m terraforming and using the path tool then I expect the path to stay there!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 22, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> Are you still able to kick patterns away after you’ve placed them on the floor via the terraforming tool? If so they need to get on that, fair enough if I place it down straight from the design app. But if I’m terraforming and using the path tool then I expect the path to stay there!


You can, I've already done it 3x this morning lmaoo. That's such a good idea. It hadn't occurred to me that this could just be _not a thing that happened_.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 22, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> Are you still able to kick patterns away after you’ve placed them on the floor via the terraforming tool? If so they need to get on that, fair enough if I place it down straight from the design app. But if I’m terraforming and using the path tool then I expect the path to stay there!



I constantly kick mine away while picking up dropped items. It would definitely help to have them be more permanent.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 22, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> You can, I've already done it 3x this morning lmaoo. That's such a good idea. It hadn't occurred to me that this could just be _not a thing that happened_.



dammit, this does not please me. I can’t help but sometimes wonder if the devs have actually played the game lmao. Who’s idea was it, I demand answers!


----------



## Dracule (Jul 22, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Even more trees would be neat. We still have the same 3 classic AC trees. Something like birch or willow would be cool


You have no idea how this ONE main decorating aspect about ACNH has irked me—ACPC has many tree varieties with different items decorated alongside/within them: Birch, willow, ginkgo, etc. Why do we not even have any other tree varieties in ACNH? WHYYYYY. All I ask is for some simple designs of these. There doesn’t need to be anything special to them like in ACPC.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 22, 2021)

Dracule said:


> You have no idea how this ONE main decorating aspect about ACNH has irked me—ACPC has many tree varieties with different items decorated alongside/within them: Birch, willow, ginkgo, etc. Why do we not even have any other tree varieties in ACNH? WHYYYYY. All I ask is for some simple designs of these. There doesn’t need to be anything special to them like in ACPC.


the worst part is if you go to the bug exhibit in the museum you can see a lot of tree and plant variety. its heartbreaking ;-;


----------



## inazuma (Jul 23, 2021)

Dracule said:


> You have no idea how this ONE main decorating aspect about ACNH has irked me—ACPC has many tree varieties with different items decorated alongside/within them: Birch, willow, ginkgo, etc. Why do we not even have any other tree varieties in ACNH? WHYYYYY. All I ask is for some simple designs of these. There doesn’t need to be anything special to them like in ACPC.


so many nice furniture in ACPC and new leaf and im soooo freakin jealous. why nintendo why????? seriously if i compare this game to older games i prefer older games more tbh so much things to do


----------



## King koopa (Jul 23, 2021)

inazuma said:


> so many nice furniture in ACPC and new leaf and im soooo freakin jealous. why nintendo why????? seriously if i compare this game to older games i prefer older games more tbh so much things to do


While I agree, pocket camp has different developers than new horizons, which is pretty obvious as if they were the same developers, we would probably get way more stuff


----------



## Corrie (Jul 23, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> While I agree, pocket camp has different developers than new horizons, which is pretty obvious as if they were the same developers, we would probably get way more stuff


That, and they're making constant cash through in app purchases so of course more focus would be on that game.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 23, 2021)

Speaking of Pocket Camp, the only thing that I really want from it is the interactions with items. I would love to see villagers (and myself) riding the teacup ride, or sitting on the lifeguard chair, or actually taking a dip on the bathtub or something.


----------



## Dracule (Jul 23, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> the worst part is if you go to the bug exhibit in the museum you can see a lot of tree and plant variety. its heartbreaking ;-;


Ughhhh, don’t remind meee. The bug exhibit is so glorious it makes me sad to realize most of the plants will never be incorporated in game. C’:


----------



## inazuma (Jul 23, 2021)

Dracule said:


> Ughhhh, don’t remind meee. The bug exhibit is so glorious it makes me sad to realize most of the plants will never be incorporated in game. C’:


Most of nice items are items that we could not own. Green plaza bench!! Please!


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jul 23, 2021)

Many of you believed "if not this update, next for sure" will bring significant changes for this game, making it better, but it never happens and never will. Altering this game to the expectations mean all what have been done so far was a great failure and none of them will make this decision.
It's not only a problem about new content, but about future, which is empty... when you will time travel to for example Christmas - you will experience NOTHING, just a regular day. 
It's still quite high probability Big N will provide update, and most of players will be overhyped again, because of some events, forgetting it's exactly copy-paste of previous ones. 
Best move would be just to complete all permanent events / holidays as we had in previous iteration, announce burial of this game and let players to play in game as we have and stop expecting miracles, as they never happens.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 23, 2021)

Dracule said:


> You have no idea how this ONE main decorating aspect about ACNH has irked me—ACPC has many tree varieties with different items decorated alongside/within them: Birch, willow, ginkgo, etc. Why do we not even have any other tree varieties in ACNH? WHYYYYY. All I ask is for some simple designs of these. There doesn’t need to be anything special to them like in ACPC.


I also wondered why there wasn’t different types of trees when i went to customise a wooden log bench and there was birch and some kind of red tree. I need more!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2021



Monokuma73 said:


> Many of you believed "if not this update, next for sure" will bring significant changes for this game, making it better, but it never happens and never will. Altering this game to the expectations mean all what have been done so far was a great failure and none of them will make this decision.
> It's not only a problem about new content, but about future, which is empty... when you will time travel to for example Christmas - you will experience NOTHING, just a regular day.
> It's still quite high probability Big N will provide update, and most of players will be overhyped again, because of some events, forgetting it's exactly copy-paste of previous ones.
> Best move would be just to complete all permanent events / holidays as we had in previous iteration, announce burial of this game and let players to play in game as we have and stop expecting miracles, as they never happens.


This, at some point near the beginning around the time they added diving I had some sort of hope that they would keep adding updates like that. I even took a break last September and only just recently bought the game with my new switch. 
I love the game but I can’t pretend I’m not disappointed that the game is in relatively the same state as it was when I left. Almost an entire year and the only things that have been added are seasonal items. 
At this point I’m just playing it as it is, I don’t expect much from Nintendo. I think I saw a post with someone speculating that the next update will only be the addition of the OLED Switch. It’s sad to think that that may be correct. 
Im considering just picking up a DS and wild world again because I have more fun on it.


----------



## azurill (Jul 23, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> Many of you believed "if not this update, next for sure" will bring significant changes for this game, making it better, but it never happens and never will. Altering this game to the expectations mean all what have been done so far was a great failure and none of them will make this decision.
> It's not only a problem about new content, but about future, which is empty... when you will time travel to for example Christmas - you will experience NOTHING, just a regular day.
> It's still quite high probability Big N will provide update, and most of players will be overhyped again, because of some events, forgetting it's exactly copy-paste of previous ones.
> Best move would be just to complete all permanent events / holidays as we had in previous iteration, announce burial of this game and let players to play in game as we have and stop expecting miracles, as they never happens.


I was one of those people thinking we will eventually get the things most people are hoping for. Your right we are not getting them which is sad. This could have been the best animal crossing game. They had a good start but surprised it didn’t continue. I liked building Ables and Nook’s cranny and was surprised when we didn’t get the option to build Leif and Kicks their own stores. Brewster has been in AC since wild  world but he and so many others won’t  be returning. I’m also surprised that tortimers island isn’t coming back. That would have been a great reason to get or keep the Nintendo subscription. It could also be a way to bring in the missing fruit from NL and some of the furniture. It surprised me how much furniture was cut that would have been great outside. NH is not a bad game it just could have been so much better. Being able terraform and place items outside is great. I love being  able to look for villages on mystery islands and they not move without asking. As for as future AC games them taking out so much makes me hesitant to buy any. I will continue to play it for what it is it probably not for as long as NL.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 23, 2021)

azurill said:


> I love being  able to look for villages on mystery islands and they not move without asking.


I forgot the absolute horror of logging onto my wild world character to find out my favourite villager had just moved away.


----------



## azurill (Jul 23, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> I forgot the absolute horror of logging onto my wild world character to find out my favourite villager had just moved away.


Yea this happened way to often. I would attached to villagers and they would just leave.


----------



## sicHighbeams (Jul 23, 2021)

azurill said:


> Yea this happened way to often. I would attached to villagers and they would just leave.



YES, I am glad that this feature was taken out. Some times, I can’t log in every day. Id hate to lose my villagers


----------



## azurill (Jul 23, 2021)

sicHighbeams said:


> YES, I am glad that this feature was taken out. Some times, I can’t log in every day. Id hate to lose my villagers


Even when I could go on everyday some would still leave.  They didn’t always have  the thought bubble about moving. Most of the time another village would say something about someone wanting to leave. It would sometimes take awhile of going in and out of houses for them to have the thought bubble.  Sometimes you just didn’t have time to try and figure out who wanted to leave.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jul 23, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> While I agree, pocket camp has different developers than new horizons, which is pretty obvious as if they were the same developers, we would probably get way more stuff


----------



## Flicky (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm just wondering... As it's been a while since the last update, did they ever fix the villager museum glitch? Because I'm still having problems finding certain villagers at certain times of the day, and I'm unsure if it's because I'm missing them or if Nintendo have really taken this long between updates whilst leaving a fairly awful glitch like this in it.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 24, 2021)

i haven't played in months.  i'm a devout AC fan but i kinda got bored with the game after awhile...but i know i'll get back into it again


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 24, 2021)

Flicky said:


> I'm just wondering... As it's been a while since the last update, did they ever fix the villager museum glitch? Because I'm still having problems finding certain villagers at certain times of the day, and I'm unsure if it's because I'm missing them or if Nintendo have really taken this long between updates whilst leaving a fairly awful glitch like this in it.


Not as far as I know, since I see comments on the such resurface from time to time. I actually got curious myself lately and started seeking out all of my villagers. There was always one that I couldn't account for and my island isn't very developed yet and part isn't accessible to the villagers (I still checked)

Some claim it's because the villager's are in purgatory in the museum as they are in the pre-update of the Roost. I think that's just them being hopeful. NH usually has some bug or something whenever an update comes around. It took them almost 8 months to add the mermaid diy fence recipe. Was it not ready during the diving update and it took them that long? Or did they just forget to put it in lol.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Some claim it's because the villager's are in purgatory in the museum as they are in the pre-update of the Roost. I think that's just them being hopeful.



I don't know the inner workings of the game, but this theory makes sense to me lol.

Since we can restart the game and have the missing villagers respawn to somewhere we can find them, it makes it seem like they are spawning somewhere that is locked off to the player. The only other thing I can come up with is that something in the museum code has changed that caused them to stop appearing there when they are supposed to be there. The only museum change I can think of recently was the Stamp Rally in May.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Not as far as I know, since I see comments on the such resurface from time to time. I actually got curious myself lately and started seeking out all of my villagers. There was always one that I couldn't account for and my island isn't very developed yet and part isn't accessible to the villagers (I still checked)
> 
> Some claim it's because the villager's are in purgatory in the museum as they are in the pre-update of the Roost. I think that's just them being hopeful. NH usually has some bug or something whenever an update comes around. It took them almost 8 months to add the mermaid diy fence recipe. Was it not ready during the diving update and it took them that long? Or did they just forget to put it in lol.


Well I’m absolutely all for this theory. In fact I’m going to just assume that that’s the case, it makes me feel better. I just hope they’re enjoying the coffee!


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Some claim it's because the villager's are in purgatory in the museum as they are in the pre-update of the Roost.



We're on to you Brewster. We know you're holding our friends!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 24, 2021)

I saw this online today.


----------



## Solio (Jul 25, 2021)

I hope the museum glitch gets fixed soon... I miss meeting the villagers in the exhibits. Who knows if it ever gets fixed though. I honestly have zero faith in the devs. I wonder if they are even aware...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2021)

Solio said:


> I hope the museum glitch gets fixed soon... I miss meeting the villagers in the exhibits. Who knows if it ever gets fixed though. I honestly have zero faith in the devs. I wonder if they are even aware...


This is my concern. That they just aren't aware or don't think it's an issue worth resolving.









						Animal Crossing: New Horizons/Update history
					

From its release in March 2020 to November 2021, Animal Crossing: New Horizons received twelve free content updates and one paid DLC expansion. The free updates...




					nookipedia.com
				



This is a wiki I use to check the update information and release dates.

On the Pave update before February they finally did this.


> A previously unavailable item that was added in 1.3.0 but was not implemented due to a bug, Mermaid Fence, was made available in this update.


That's like 6-7 months. I don't know if they didn't know it until the Pave update, why it was never tested in full to ensure it worked accordingly, and why they never realized all the discussions circulating about 'the fence not being available' didn't raise suspicion for them. Because when the trailer came out they showed the fence and everyone kept commenting about not being able to get the mermaid fence.

And if for some reason they knew as early as the 1.3 update where diving/Pascal was introduced, why did they let it go on as long as they did? Yeah it's just one fence recipe, but 'That just one diy suddenly starts to become more and more' and at what point do we stop to say yeah they aren't doing as much as they should.

Because with all the discussion circulating, there's no way they didn't take notice about the lack of the mermaid diy. And the same can be said about the missing villagers and lack of them in the museum. If it's simply a bug that doesn't have anything to do with a museum upgrade, it could also be due to the last combination update we had with May Day, Stamp, and Wedding month because that was the span of months. Were people noticing this before the last update?


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm not sure what's going on with Nintendo, what exactly they plan to do with New Horizons in the future, if the game is really dead already at this point as so many are saying... I'm plan to pick it up agian next week after a long break I took and will enjoy it as much as I can. If they release an update soon, then I hope it's a good one. If not... Well, then it is how it is I guess.

I think the biggest issue here is that Nintendo doesn't communicate with the fans at all. If they would just be honest, giving out a general information about the current status of New Horizons and saying if there any updates in the work as well as when the fans can expect something, then there wouldn't be so many angry fans. We would know what's going on. Of course the game gets more and more hate if people getting their hopes up everytime when the date for a possible annoucement of an update comes up and being disappointed afterwards when nothing happened. It's just sad, boring and pure drama at this point... And the game is not even 2 years old.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 25, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> why it was never tested in full to ensure it worked accordingly, and why they never realized all the discussions circulating about 'the fence not being available' didn't raise suspicion for them. Because when the trailer came out they showed the fence and everyone kept commenting about not being able to get the mermaid fence.


I actually think they just didn't add it for whatever reason, because in the trailer for ACNH there is a white variation of a fence (or possibly just a whole new fence) that i am still yet to see implemented into the game. This game had SO much potential but it feels like Nintendo have given up.

I must admit i lost most hope after nothing was said about it during the recent E3 event, The statement about them "having future plans" seemed very last minute. I feel like they may have only said that because of the backlash after E3.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2021



Scrapper said:


> And the game is not even 2 years old.



I'm sure Nintendo outright said when they released the game that they had 2 years of updates planned... i just wish they had told us these updates were the odd seasonal item and the SAME events. I mean c'mon, at least add a couple new items from the bug and fish tourneys. I have little to no reason to do them.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> I actually think they just didn't add it for whatever reason, because in the trailer for ACNH there is a white variation of a fence (or possibly just a whole new fence) that i am still yet to see implemented into the game.


I thought about the white fence from the trailer when I was typing my previous comment. But in the update article, it states that it was a bug. I don't know if they have inside information or found out someway or are just speculating that it was a bug. But they way they wrote it seems to imply it was a fact and not opinion.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 25, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I thought about the white fence from the trailer when I was typing my previous comment. But in the update article, it states that it was a bug. I don't know if they have inside information or found out someway or are just speculating that it was a bug. But they way they wrote it seems to imply it was a fact and not opinion.


That's fair, i just want my dang white fences!


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 25, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> If it's simply a bug that doesn't have anything to do with a museum upgrade, it could also be due to the last combination update we had with May Day, Stamp, and Wedding month because that was the span of months. Were people noticing this before the last update?



I couldn't remember either, so I just looked up the old thread about it and it's from April 12 (link). Surprisingly, it looks like it happened with 1.9, which was the Sanrio update. The rumored museum cafe camera controls were discovered in the datamine of 1.10 iirc.


----------



## Mairen (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm trying to stay hopeful that we have to have _something_ coming soon. I've also been underwhelmed with what they've done with this game so far. I always defended it at first, thinking that we were steadily going to get more content and updates as the months went by, but those have sadly been far too few. The article that was on my google homepage this morning was something I could agree with. "This "update" that's supposed to be coming is either going to save or end the game for most of us." All we can do is wait and see...if there's even anything to wait for.


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 25, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> I'm sure Nintendo outright said when they released the game that they had 2 years of updates planned... i just wish they had told us these updates were the odd seasonal item and the SAME events. I mean c'mon, at least add a couple new items from the bug and fish tourneys. I have little to no reason to do them.



The quote's specifically "So as far as the actual details and planning of the updates, we're still working on it. We want you to wait for further details to be announced. But I can definitely say that I'm really sure there will be an update and this includes Bunny Day for April. Animal Crossing is a game where you're able to enjoy seasonal changes throughout the year, and it syncs with real time and through that you are able to basically sync your real life with the game. *We want to make sure that in two years or three years down the road, players will still continue to find new surprises in the game. So we hope to create an update that you can do that with.*" which is more "we hope to make more stuff for this game" as opposed to "we've got concrete plans to make 2-3 years of stuff".

FWIW, as I've said before, I think more stuff _is _coming. The game's sold well enough that it's in good enough health (compared to something like Super Mario Maker 2, which had a couple of costumes that seemed like they were planning additional game styles for, but ended up making them into costumes instead) but I'm also currently in a position where I can't realistically predict what's coming next. There's stuff that's turned up in datamines, but I don't really know how developed that is to confidently say "yeah, X is turning up, Y is turning up!" anymore, in the same way that it's also affected by the fact that I better understand what the game _is_ compared to last year (both in its positives and negatives).

All I can do at this point is wait. 

But luckily enough, a new update is going to be happening in the upcoming week, so now I've got to brace myself for what's coming!


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 25, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> I'm sure Nintendo outright said when they released the game that they had 2 years of updates planned... i just wish they had told us these updates were the odd seasonal item and the SAME events. I mean c'mon, at least add a couple new items from the bug and fish tourneys. I have little to no reason to do them.


It's no wonder when the fans expecting therefore frequently updates when Nintendo said something like this, especially when we got every month since the release updates before they suddenly stopped. And that's what I mean with the not existing communication between Nintendo and the fans. They should have explain in a proper way how they handle this and what exactly they meant with the support of the game for the next few years. Like saying around which times we can expect updates, what kind of updates (bigger or smaller ones), making announcements to keep the fans informed, perhaps also answering fan questions etc.

Take a look at the official AC twitter account for example. Since they stopped with the updates, very single time when "Isabelle" makes a tweet it's either just small talk, an announcement for a seasonal item which is now available at the Nook Shop or just a reminder for the fishing tourney/Bug Off. The replies are to 80% people getting mad for the lack of updates and how boring the game is now, 10% people saying everyone should calm down and just enjoy the game and 10% people who make fun of this whole situation. It's a pure dumpster fire and depressing to look at.

Also I agree with adding news items. I also don't take part in any of these two events anymore due to the fact that I already have all the items as well as missing motivation.


----------



## Lanstar (Jul 25, 2021)

I need to point something out...

Animal Crossing is sadly a game lacking any major competition, as it's very much the only game of its kind. That is, there is no other game that comes close to the nature of this game: A real time, open ended, relaxing, passive fantasy parallel life sim. 

Really: Think of all the other games out there that would actually work as an alternative to it. Many life sims are easily cancelled out due to their clock not being real time - Or that the game is so focused on some kind of skill or mission, it's too restrictive and has little self pacing it all. And how many alternatives are even close to having the amount of furniture/clothing selection of even this latest game - and in full HD?

My point is that because this title has a natural monopoly over its own genre, there's really no pressure at all for the devs of this game to immediately send updates our way as fast as possible. Unless there's another new game that can outdo this title and take the userbase away from Animal Crossing, you all will have to live with what we have for now.


----------



## maria110 (Jul 25, 2021)

At this point, I'd be happy to pay $20 for some dlc.  :-( 

A coffee shop with Brewster and mini games would be great.  Or maybe new stuff to buy from the current NPCs.  Anything would be appreciated.

Free content would be great but it's looking like there won't be major new content updates now that the 1st year is over.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2021



Lanstar said:


> I need to point something out...
> 
> Animal Crossing is sadly a game lacking any major competition, as it's very much the only game of its kind.



I agree.  I purchased a few games that are supposed to be similar but I just don't like them as much.


----------



## Kg1595 (Jul 25, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I couldn't remember either, so I just looked up the old thread about it and it's from April 12 (link). Surprisingly, it looks like it happened with 1.9, which was the Sanrio update. The rumored museum cafe camera controls were discovered in the datamine of 1.10 iirc.


Interesting— I figured the bug surfaced with the Museum Day 2021 unlock, and something happened to the code that inadvertently blocked villagers from appearing in the museum during the event.

In any event, I hope that villagers reappear in the exhibit halls soon, if not this week when they unlock fireworks.  As much as I would love them hanging out with Brewster in a museum cafe, I really enjoyed running into villagers checking out the exhibits.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't see a hidden video on the Animal Crossing playlist. So if we are getting a video trailer it probably won't be today.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 26, 2021)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> I don't see a hidden video on the Animal Crossing playlist. So if we are getting a video trailer it probably won't be today.



I think the trailers are most commonly released on Tuesdays at about 11pm Japan time.

We have to get our firework shows back, so we should get some kind of update this week. If nothing new is coming to the game except Fireworks and bug fixes, we may not even get a trailer. Isabelle will just announce the fireworks on Twitter and that'll be that. If that happens, at least we have the data miners to tell us if there are any changes to current secrets or additions of more secrets .


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jul 26, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> I need to point something out...
> 
> Animal Crossing is sadly a game lacking any major competition, as it's very much the only game of its kind. That is, there is no other game that comes close to the nature of this game: A real time, open ended, relaxing, passive fantasy parallel life sim.
> 
> ...



Cue Animal Crossing version Paralives! (of course that's still early in development and might very well be a flop)


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> We have to get our firework shows back, so we should get some kind of update this week.



can’t wait to be able to buy an OLED switch from nook shopping


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 26, 2021)

The difference here is that New Leaf has loads more content than New Horizons and also wasn't promised continues updates


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 26, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> can’t wait to be able to buy an OLED switch from nook shopping



Do you have OLED switch? Nintendo might make it only available to those who do. Like they did with the ACNH Switch


----------



## azurill (Jul 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I think the trailers are most commonly released on Tuesdays at about 11pm Japan time.
> 
> We have to get our firework shows back, so we should get some kind of update this week. If nothing new is coming to the game except Fireworks and bug fixes, we may not even get a trailer. Isabelle will just announce the fireworks on Twitter and that'll be that. If that happens, at least we have the data miners to tell us if there are any changes to current secrets or additions of more secrets .


I see the update coming at the end of the week. I don’t see it being more then just the fireworks and seasonal items. Maybe a couple of new items. If we were going to get something else I would think they would want to announce it sooner to get people excited for it. As far as data miners I prefer not to look since if they do find something doesn’t mean we will get it.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 26, 2021)

pawpatrolbab said:


> The difference here is that New Leaf has loads more content than New Horizons and also wasn't promised continues updates



New Leaf was pretty much Animal Crossing we know and love but with extra features. The Welcome Amiibo update which came 3 years later was a complete surprise with a couple QOL additions. Sure some City Folk features were missing from New Leaf, but nothing extreme. And fair point the Nintendo 3DS was not as powerful as a Wii console. New Horizons sold with no holidays. Not even Bunny Day existed until ver 1.1. It's completely fair to say New Horizons was sold as an incomplete game on that fact alone.

There's no proof, but I'm confident things like Leif, Swimming, Redd/Art, Luna, etc were not just after thoughts, but were always planned to be in this game. They were just withheld to give Nintendo more time to polish them and prioritize releasing some other things. Nintendo probably didn't want to delay the game any longer and just released what they had working. It's unknown just how much more Nintendo plans to give us before they reach the end of their list for what they've intended to be in the game from the start.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Do you have OLED switch? Nintendo might make it only available to those who do. Like they did with the ACNH Switch


the acnh switch is available in nooks shopping if you want one  i dont have that console but was still able to buy one


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 26, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> I need to point something out...
> 
> Animal Crossing is sadly a game lacking any major competition, as it's very much the only game of its kind. That is, there is no other game that comes close to the nature of this game: A real time, open ended, relaxing, passive fantasy parallel life sim.
> 
> ...







There's this game,Hokko Life.Yeah,I wouldn't call it major competition but it's been described by many in the gaming community as an Animal Crossing clone.It looks like it might be an okay game but those villagers are scary looking.


----------



## Acgcool330 (Jul 26, 2021)

I still have faith!!!


----------



## Valia (Jul 26, 2021)

Acgcool330 said:


> I still have faith!!!


Optimism is always a great route. An update will _eventually_ come of course, and my guess is July 30th-August 5th. At this point, this game is not doing so well in the update area since most of the updates are incredibly minor. It's mostly why I quit AC:NH.


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 26, 2021)

A reminder as many have said, the update has to come out on or before August 1st because August 1st is also coincidentally the first Sunday Fireworks Show. They could of course skip the first Fireworks Show but that would be unfortunate to do since last year you could get one of four different items each time you attended. If they released the update after the 1st then there would only be 3 Sundays in August for the show, therefore new players who don’t TT won’t be able to get the 4 items, only 3 of them. 

I think update announcement on Thursday and update releases Saturday.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 26, 2021)

Nunnafinga said:


> There's this game,Hokko Life.Yeah,I wouldn't call it major competition but it's been described by many in the gaming community as an Animal Crossing clone.It looks like it might be an okay game but those villagers are scary looking.


I remember when this game was coming out and it was around the same time that NH was releasing. Seemed pretty suspicious. I just watched the trailer and it feels more like a Harvest Moon/Rune Factory hybrid with animals and less of an Animal Crossing clone.

Yeah the villagers are a little off-putting, but it looks to be based more on realism and less like AC's cutsey look. They did show that you can decorate a villager's home any way you want which is something that NH doesn't do. So I wonder how much other things are in the game that they did better/worst than NH.


----------



## cats_toy (Jul 26, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I remember when this game was coming out and it was around the same time that NH was releasing. Seemed pretty suspicious. I just watched the trailer and it feels more like a Harvest Moon/Rune Factory hybrid with animals and less of an Animal Crossing clone.
> 
> Yeah the villagers are a little off-putting, but it looks to be based more on realism and less like AC's cutsey look. They did show that you can decorate a villager's home any way you want which is something that NH doesn't do. So I wonder how much other things are in the game that they did better/worst than NH.



Oh I don’t know, I think the villagers are kinda cute.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 26, 2021)

So I just watched like 10 seconds of a Hokko Life video on Youtube and just in that amount of time they showed that you can place furniture down any way you want. Want it at a diagonal pattern so it's caddy-cornered ? Boom. Done. There isn't any restrictive and huge barriers between furniture which Nintendo has done and made it feel so weird.

And you don't have to manually drag or rotate stuff outside. It works just like the furniture placement grid that you do inside the homes in NH. Looks like this game is doing their homework and listening to all of our complaints and Nintendo is just shooting themselves in the foot. They may have competition now.




cats_toy said:


> Oh I don’t know, I think the villagers are kinda cute.


I think it's their monotone expression. It feels like they're kind of lifeless.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 26, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> So I just watched like 10 seconds of a Hokko Life video on Youtube and just in that amount of time they showed that you can place furniture down any way you want. Want it at a diagonal pattern so it's caddy-cornered ? Boom. Done. There isn't any restrictive and huge barriers between furniture which Nintendo has done and made it feel so weird.
> 
> And you don't have to manually drag or rotate stuff outside. It works just like the furniture placement grid that you do inside the homes in NH. Looks like this game is doing their homework and listening to all of our complaints and Nintendo is just shooting themselves in the foot. They may have competition now.
> 
> ...


I fully agree! It looks like a great game! Unfortunately, the villagers' designs are enough for me to not buy. The villagers are a big appeal to me in Animal Crossing so to have those villagers look the way they do bothers me. I hate to be that picky but hey.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 26, 2021)

i gave up on any real updates long ago. when they started giving us whoopie cushions and prom clothes i knew that was it. they know people want new content and they clearly dont care. they r still making money off pocket camp so thats where they r focusing. i saw an article on here about an "expected update" soon with no proof there will be one. how is that any different than what those youtube guys do? they post videos with titles that get peoples hopes up only for it to not happen. they really shouldnt do that on here.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 26, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I fully agree! It looks like a great game! Unfortunately, the villagers' designs are enough for me to not buy. The villagers are a big appeal to me in Animal Crossing so to have those villagers look the way they do bothers me. I hate to be that picky but hey.


Apparently in that game though you can have as many villagers as your land can hold. There isn't a limit just a space limit. I know that's something others have voice here as well.

You can also plant/farm all sorts of vegetables, fruit, trees and it looks like cooking is a possibility to. Yeah the villager's are a bit creepy looking. If they didn't go the realistic human looking approach, they'd be more appealing. But they're doing a lot of things that people have been asking of NH for a long time.

You can even customize what you want from each furniture piece freely. So the colors and the such have a lot of different varieties just on that alone. I don't know, if some small named company can make a similar game with a lot of the stuff people were asking for, NH can do the same. Hokko Life is doing this during the pandemic to. So they can't keep milking that excuse.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 26, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> i gave up on any real updates long ago. when they started giving us whoopie cushions and prom clothes i knew that was it. they know people want new content and they clearly dont care. they r still making money off pocket camp so thats where they r focusing. i saw an article on here about an "expected update" soon with no proof there will be one. how is that any different than what those youtube guys do? they post videos with titles that get peoples hopes up only for it to not happen. they really shouldnt do that on here.



To be fair, an update IS expected this week to enable the Fireworks before August 1st, which is a Sunday. Whatever it contains, we don't know. The article only speculates on the possible content it may bring. It is not clickbait, and it kinda comes across as rude for Justin.


----------



## Raven_ (Jul 26, 2021)

I feel like the biggest problem is that there is barely any communication between Nintendo and the player base. I wish Nintendo would be more open about their plans other than "We have more new and fun activites planned". At this point I have accept that this is what Nintendo has envisioned for New Horizons although it makes me sad. New Leaf feels much more lively since there are more shops and NPCs, it actually feels like you are part of a little community meanwhile New Horizons feels more like an island designer game. 

I still love New Horizons but it does make me sad to see so many core elements missing. My expectations are pretty low for the update, I don't think we will get anything else besides fireworks and some items. 
Hopefully I will be proven wrong


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hokko Life is a indie game by a 1-person developer. The main story is only 6 hours. I understand it shares many similarities on the surface, and it might be a fine game, but I don’t think it’s close to being in AC’s league right now.


----------



## PacV (Jul 26, 2021)

Something i'm afraid is that the next update is not going to be a huge and we're going to have way to much complains.

People is expecting way to much.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 27, 2021)

uH, I totally forgot what time it is, be interesting if we do get an update for August tomorror on in the week. Be the time for it.

You may think I jest, but I'd actually be ok with a few new seasonal items.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 27, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> You may think I jest, but I'd actually be ok with a few new seasonal items.



This is what we'll probably get anyway so.


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

Pocket Camp is doing better than this, and the last update was in May.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 27, 2021)

Valia said:


> Pocket Camp is doing better than this, and the last update was in May.


Its also Pocket Camp...


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 27, 2021)

Hoping to hear something today. The trailer release history slightly favors Tuesday, with Thursday as a second favorite. We have seen Nintendo wait until a Friday to say anything. So Friday is a possibility. The Firework Shows are suppose to begin August 1, I assume Nintendo will want the actual update ready to install by Friday (Japan time)

Trailer History


Spoiler



(March) Bunny Day 2020 - *Thursday*
(April) Earth Day - *Tuesday *
(June) Summer 1 - *Thursday*
(July) Summer 2 - *Tuesday*
(September) Halloween - *Friday*
(November) Turkey & Toy Day  -  *Tuesday*
(January) Festivale -  *Tuesday*
(February) Mario - *Wednesday*
(February) Sanrio - *Thursday*


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jul 27, 2021)

It's miracle... unbelievable! Dear players, could you ever imagine, we will have August fireworks... for free! Actually... we will get August fireworks *BACK*, as it has been taken away from us. Nintendo again gave us what we never expected. Bravo!


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 27, 2021)

honestly I'm not even disappointed with the update because it was just what I though we were gonna get: barely anything.


----------

